# Sticky  Hold onto your hats... (New Forum Software Inbound)



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Just passing this on to you all as a heads up... 

All the details available at the moment:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...NCEMENT-New-Forum-Software-Coming-to-The-Site!

I mean it's 2020, what else could possibly go wrong? :laugh:









I'll provide any updates here as things move forward.

_Update:_
- As you guys have speculated, the new platform will be on a XenForo based platform.
- The migration is currently expected to occur in late November.
- Target date: November 23


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what software are you going with?

I may be a creature of habit but man, vBulletin (this current version we're on now) is my favorite forum software still. Fast, lightweight, easy to navigate and use, but I see your point - it's been the same for almost two decades.

EDIT: Didn't know VWvortex was owned by VerticalScope. That answers my question! XenForo for us! I don't like it as much as VB, it's a little bloated, but hey I get it!


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

I can't imagine this going over well.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm all for it as long as my two personal requirements are met:


Threads don't disappear in bulk
The infernal mobile version is changed to something better


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

DerSpiegel said:


> I'm all for it as long as my two personal requirements are met:
> 
> 
> Threads don't disappear in bulk
> The infernal mobile version is changed to something better


The mobile version is some of the worst production software I've seen.

And it's 2020 people, let's have forum software that can accept short youtube URL's already FFS.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

My main bike board uses XenForo. 

It's way better than vBulletin from a user and moderation/admin perspective, IMO.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

atomicalex said:


> My main bike board uses XenForo.
> 
> It's way better than vBulletin from a user and moderation/admin perspective, IMO.


Screenshots? I don't guess I've seen it. If I have, I didn't know what I was looking at.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Screenshots? I don't guess I've seen it. If I have, I didn't know what I was looking at.


Give this a shot to see the software in action: https://www.watchuseek.com/forums/ 


These guys changed to XenForo. I usually hate change of this sort, but I don't hate interacting on the WUS forums noted above.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> Give this a shot to see the software in action: https://www.watchuseek.com/forums/
> 
> 
> These guys changed to XenForo. I usually hate change of this sort, but I don't hate interacting on the WUS forums noted above.


That's definitely something I could live with. 

I have to admit, I really like the clean lines and minimal clutter of this place. Compared to most other forums it's really efficient. 

So if they keep the styling close and we gain some functionality I'll be okay. Hell, even if it's completely different I'll still hang around.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's definitely something I could live with.
> 
> I have to admit, I really like the clean lines and minimal clutter of this place. Compared to most other forums it's really efficient.
> 
> So if they keep the styling close and we gain some functionality I'll be okay. Hell, even if it's completely different I'll still hang around.


Yup, the learning curve was pretty minimal, and if it matters, you can still access the forum on tapatalk.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

6cylVWguy said:


> Give this a shot to see the software in action: https://www.watchuseek.com/forums/
> 
> 
> These guys changed to XenForo. I usually hate change of this sort, but I don't hate interacting on the WUS forums noted above.


Not bad, I wonder if that is what https://www.civicx.com/forum is running (which I like).


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Not bad, I wonder if that is what https://www.civicx.com/forum is running (which I like).


Yes, CivicX is on XenForo.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Not bad, I wonder if that is what https://www.civicx.com/forum is running (which I like).


Yup, if you scroll down to the bottom of the civicx forum, you'll see that it is XenForo software.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cool. I like how that works. Good features, etc. 

It isn’t Tapatalk enabled though afaik


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

My biggest pet peeve with this site's software is that if you pop on for a minute, close it, and then come back 10 minutes later, everything older than 10 minutes is marked as read. I like that XenForo keeps track of what you've actually viewed and keeps everything else unread.

I also like that the interface feels like something from the current decade...


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

I can live with Xenforo. 

The driver behind this is the fact that integrating modern ad service networks into the legacy VBulletin software is a huge cluster**** (as we've all experienced with the page-breaking inline ads and videos). This place still gets a huge number of monthly page views even in spite of the fact that message boards have lost a ton of ground to Facebook and social media groups, so it's no surprise that they're upgrading the architecture to take advantage of the ad sales that are left.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> I can live with Xenforo.
> 
> The driver behind this is the fact that integrating modern ad service networks into the legacy VBulletin software is a huge cluster**** (as we've all experienced with the page-breaking inline ads and videos). This place still gets a huge number of monthly page views even in spite of the fact that message boards have lost a ton of ground to Facebook and social media groups, so it's no surprise that they're upgrading the architecture to take advantage of the ad sales that are left.


You are exactly right. It's all about the $ (and ads/trackers) in the current internet era.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

fireside said:


> You are exactly right. It's all about the $ (and ads/trackers) in the current internet era.


It's always been, but things are changing quite swiftly these days. The latest iterations of the main browsers (Chrome/Safari/Edge) are beginning to block tracking cookies by default, reducing the ability to directly target users based on real time browsing activity via the ad networks present across a wide swath of the internet.

Message boards still own that captive audience market, however. You've got a huge user base interested in very specific things. It's old school advertising, but it works.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm happy with vB.... I'm still on a few forums running *phpBB.* But this will be cool.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

CTK said:


> I'm happy with vB.... I'm still on a few forums running *phpBB.* But this will be cool.


Wew now we're going full on throwback lol!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Is it at least going to look similar to this? I really don't like the stock XenForo look? I hope we don't end up with a ton of ads on the right side of the screen, either, as all these XenForo forums end up doing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

During a pandemic just 6 days before the US elections? WCGW? :laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Wonder how it'll work with Tapatalk which is no longer available in the Google Play store. Hopefully temporary. 

Or...

OR...we get a new Vortex app for $2.99/year?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

The complete server wipe of ~1998 says hello.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Sporin said:


> Not bad, I wonder if that is what https://www.civicx.com/forum is running (which I like).


Why does that field of "member posted images" need to constantly be on the side? Or am I just seeing that since I'm not a member?

I've seen other forums like that where there's content that isn't relevant and just end up cluttering the screen. 

And please no gifs in signatures with unlimited characters.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> During a pandemic just 6 days before the US elections? WCGW? :laugh:


This.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

kiznarsh said:


> Why does that field of "member posted images" need to constantly be on the side? Or am I just seeing that since I'm not a member?
> 
> I've seen other forums like that where there's content that isn't relevant and just end up cluttering the screen.
> 
> And please no gifs in signatures with unlimited characters.


No idea, but I agree, it can be too much. I'd rather see that than a wall of ads though so...

I imagine everything can be tweaked, so it's really going to be up to our Overlords how it is set up. I'd hope they at least start with a minimalist set up, to ease the transisiton. 

I agree that we do not need gigantic signatures, CivicX doesn't have those either.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm hoping for giant signature photos and gifs.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Also (and this is very important): Are we going to lose the stuff from the reaaaaallly old posts that Vortex has, until now, managed to somehow keep alive?

Like this post from 2003: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?987973-I-m-Back-*no-56k*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

spockcat said:


> During a pandemic just 6 days before the US elections? WCGW? :laugh:



Went over so well last time.....see everyone on the other side or not 

Something about I.T's great ability to make something perfectly usable unusable and broken.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> During a pandemic just 6 days before the US elections? WCGW? :laugh:


Actually the administrators of this forum should wait until about 2 weeks after the election and they won't even need to change the forum software because the above is what will probably happen due to the election anyway, and the internet will no longer exist.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

The TDIClub Forums recently switched from vBulletin to XenForo and I think they've managed to wrestle it into as much of a concise and clutter-free layout as is possible:

https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.php

I'll miss the classic VWVortex / TCL look, which had remained remarkably unchanged from the original software (I forget its name, but its author went nuts and started charging extortionate prices, forcing everyone to abandon it) when it switched to vBulletin.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Will our join date and post counts be wiped clean? How about old threads? What about older special rules like banning the hotlinking of a certain picture of a catfish?


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> I can live with Xenforo.
> 
> The driver behind this is the fact that integrating modern ad service networks into the legacy VBulletin software is a huge cluster**** (as we've all experienced with the page-breaking inline ads and videos). This place still gets a huge number of monthly page views even in spite of the fact that message boards have lost a ton of ground to Facebook and social media groups, so it's no surprise that they're upgrading the architecture to take advantage of the ad sales that are left.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VWestlife said:


> The TDIClub Forums recently switched from vBulletin to XenForo and I think they've managed to wrestle it into as much of a concise and clutter-free layout as is possible:
> 
> https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.php
> 
> I'll miss the classic VWVortex / TCL look, which had remained remarkably unchanged from the original software (I forget its name, but its author went nuts and started charging extortionate prices, forcing everyone to abandon it) when it switched to vBulletin.


That doesn't look horrible. And I don't mind the single picture under people's username.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

ADDvanced said:


>


How did you think this place worked?


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

The clean white/blue look of this place has always been a plus for me since it looks like Outlook from 15 or 20 feet away.

That TDIClub theme looks fine to me, with more modern style and typography throughout while still being restrained. :thumbup:


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

VWestlife said:


> I'll miss the classic VWVortex / TCL look, which had remained remarkably unchanged from the original software (I forget its name, but its author went nuts and started charging extortionate prices, forcing everyone to abandon it) when it switched to vBulletin.


Zeroforum was the original platform.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

^^ I really liked the original software format on here,it was sad to see it go.The current vBulletin is just ok as far as websites go.Looking forward to the new format  gotta be better than this,right? :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

So if we all start off with Zero (0) posts, how will be able to tell which one of us is spamming? Will I have to post five times before I can post hyperlinks?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

@McMike said:


> So if we all start off with Zero (0) posts, how will be able to tell which one of us is spamming? Will I have to post five times before I can post hyperlinks?


Sounds like a question a spambot would ask.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> So if we all start off with Zero (0) posts, how will be able to tell which one of us is spamming? Will I have to post five times before I can post hyperlinks?


More importantly, how will we know how a member sits in the hierarchy if everybody is equal?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Probably just our smug attitudes.


----------



## mouseOfMars (Jul 30, 2002)

VWestlife said:


> The TDIClub Forums recently switched from vBulletin to XenForo and I think they've managed to wrestle it into as much of a concise and clutter-free layout as is possible:
> 
> https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.php


That's not bad. 

Thanks for posting that up.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

VWestlife said:


> The TDIClub Forums recently switched from vBulletin to XenForo and I think they've managed to wrestle it into as much of a concise and clutter-free layout as is possible:
> 
> https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.php
> 
> I'll miss the classic VWVortex / TCL look, which had remained remarkably unchanged from the original software (I forget its name, but its author went nuts and started charging extortionate prices, forcing everyone to abandon it) when it switched to vBulletin.




I wouldn't hold out hope for much in the way of customization.

I'll wager that Vortex is going to end up looking just like every other XenForo VerticalScope forum.

IE:

https://www.ssforums.com/
https://www.clubrsx.com/
https://www.cherokeesrt8.com/
https://www.planet-9.com/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Pushrods said:


> I wouldn't hold out hope for much in the way of customization.
> 
> I'll wager that Vortex is going to end up looking just like every other XenForo VerticalScope forum.
> 
> ...


Absolutely hate that format. Vortex has always been simple and clean without tons of huge avatar pictures/signatures, big flashy stuff is great for kids seeking wizbang of bold fonts and flashy pictures. Personally like the text vs picture crazy links.

If I wanted all the garbage of multiple windows open at the same time I would open them, but having running rows of "interesting topics" ect on the right side might as well be the same garbage of FB. 










To the overlords of Vortex, if this is the future, you can count me out.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

My hat, I am holding.

A bottle, also. 











Will miss funny gif avatars if they do not crossover the threshold.

Old man angst against change, from experience it's usually not to my liking LOL especially since most new-skool forums seem geared to mobile platforms and I much prefer the old-skool minimalism of antiquated bare bones, but I do understand that change is inevitable...

...so,
I'm anxiously excited, oddly.

This dookie gonna get spooky!


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> The TDIClub Forums recently switched from vBulletin to XenForo and I think they've managed to wrestle it into as much of a concise and clutter-free layout as is possible:
> 
> https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.php
> 
> I'll miss the classic VWVortex / TCL look, which had remained remarkably unchanged from the original software (I forget its name, but its author went nuts and started charging extortionate prices, forcing everyone to abandon it) when it switched to vBulletin.


The TDI club seems to be the best one so far, thanks for posting up :thumbup: Minimal use of the sidebars, and 30 posts per page! Some of these newer forums are only 10 or 15 posts per page, which is super annoying IMO. 



TheDeckMan said:


> Absolutely hate that format. Vortex has always been simple and clean without tons of huge avatar pictures/signatures, big flashy stuff is great for kids seeking wizbang of bold fonts and flashy pictures. Personally like the text vs picture crazy links.
> 
> If I wanted all the garbage of multiple windows open at the same time I would open them, but having running rows of "interesting topics" ect on the right side might as well be the same garbage of FB.
> 
> ...


I also absolutely hate the sidebar, but in the case of TDIclub, it only shows up in the main forum index. Once you go into the subforums, no more sidebar :thumbup:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Pushrods said:


> I wouldn't hold out hope for much in the way of customization.
> 
> I'll wager that Vortex is going to end up looking just like every other XenForo VerticalScope forum.
> 
> ...


Jeez... WHY ARE THE FORUM TITLES IN ALL CAPS!?

https://www.clubrsx.com/forums/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

For S&G's I'm going to save some of these dated emojis so I can post them over there.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

The newer software on VerticalScope's other sites is a huge improvement. If you are on model-specific forums for your cars, you probably already have used the new software. Visit LotusTalk.com as an example. The newer look will help keep these forums alive.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

TheDeckMan said:


> Absolutely hate that format. Vortex has always been simple and clean without tons of huge avatar pictures/signatures, big flashy stuff is great for kids seeking wizbang of bold fonts and flashy pictures. Personally like the text vs picture crazy links.
> 
> If I wanted all the garbage of multiple windows open at the same time I would open them, but having running rows of "interesting topics" ect on the right side might as well be the same garbage of FB.
> 
> ...


So all the value of Vortex for you is the simple layout? Do you spend hours just looking at the front page? I can point you to some ancient and completely inactive forums you will love.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

CTK said:


> I can point you to some ancient and completely inactive forums you will love.


:laugh:











:

Sometimes it's fun to visit those older joints, the first car forum I was ever on was Saabnet and they're still running like BBS format even today!

Gets rather tedious going through the threads there LOL

:


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Holy ****! Now that's a front page

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

All I really want is better Emoji support and a vastly improved mobile experience. But not at the expense of half the page being sidebar.

Oh and for threads to not show as read even though they are very much not read.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4297712-Question-about-Audiworld-forums


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harold said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4297712-Question-about-Audiworld-forums


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Harold said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4297712-Question-about-Audiworld-forums


I cannot believe we got to pg 3 before this came up! :laugh:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

RAMVW still exists, if anyone cares to use it:

https://groups.google.com/g/rec.autos.makers.vw.watercooled


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

stiggy-pug said:


> :laugh:



So long as those have a robust search function, I love those old BBs. I still frequent a couple with a bunch of friends around the world:

https://rbp.f0e.net/forum.php

[url]http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/e38/


[/URL]


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> For S&G's I'm going to save some of these dated emojis so I can post them over there.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Is the Audiworld joke that the forum took off after that move?

Why are people so scared of change? Lol


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Will I lose my prestigious post count??


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Will I lose my prestigious post count??


Everyone should make sure their recovery email address is up to date. :wave:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Everyone should make sure their recovery email address is up to date. :wave:


Absolutely! Changes this big could take an off ramp from the information superhighway.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Absolutely! Changes this big could take an off ramp from the information superhighway.


Got the smoke signal setup ready :wave:


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Absolutely! Changes this big could take an off ramp from the information superhighway.





TheDeckMan said:


> Got the smoke signal setup ready :wave:




Pffft, I'll just call them on my cellular telephone.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Pushrods said:


> Pffft, I'll just call them on my cellular telephone.


Some of us have to drive to the next town to get cell service 



Air and water do mix said:


>


Now that is more my speed! Or a good old yahoo mail email chain.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Will I lose my prestigious post count??


What's that you say?


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

langsamkafer said:


> what's that you say?


bastard!!!


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

SchnellFowVay said:


> bastard!!!


That's a pretty ballsy first post there, noob!  :laugh:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Chris_V said:


> So long as those have a robust search function, I love those old BBs. I still frequent a couple with a bunch of friends around the world:
> 
> https://rbp.f0e.net/forum.php
> 
> ...


Another car site with ancient (1990s!) forum software that is still active:

https://www.saabnet.com/tsn/bb/


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Just visited another oldie I used to frequent back when I was gonna get myself an old Fiat -- ultimately never did, but joined that forum and enjoyed learning about them.

They used the ancient BBS style back then, but looks like they have finally updated:

:










:

Forums are having hard enough time surviving, so it seems like putting a lock on the front door would do more harm than good as for growth and livelihood?

I have never liked the "walled garden" approach.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

https://forum.ih8mud.com/ also runs on XenForo and I have no issues with the platform. 

I like the fact that XenForo automatically takes me to the post where I left when returning to a thread, also the ability to tag users and react to post is nice. Hopefully this all goes better than the insanity that ensued after the new password requirements.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

stiggy-pug said:


> Just visited another oldie I used to frequent back when I was gonna get myself an old Fiat -- ultimately never did, but joined that forum and enjoyed learning about them.
> 
> They used the ancient BBS style back then, but looks like they have finally updated:
> 
> ...


Forums also can't survive if they have a bunch of bots loading up their servers but not contributing to ad-relevant view counts

This **** isn't free man.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

TheDeckMan said:


> Absolutely hate that format. Vortex has always been simple and clean without tons of huge avatar pictures/signatures, big flashy stuff is great for kids seeking wizbang of bold fonts and flashy pictures. Personally like the text vs picture crazy links.
> 
> If I wanted all the garbage of multiple windows open at the same time I would open them, but having running rows of "interesting topics" ect on the right side might as well be the same garbage of FB.
> 
> ...


That's just the home page of the forum. :facepalm:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hostile said:


> That's just the home page of the forum. :facepalm:


it just depends on how they set it up. Xenforo can be made to be simple and clean. Look at Omegaforums.net and planet-9 for example.

Everyone also hates change. When youve been use to something for years, it gonna take a while to get use to the change. It will be for the better. This platform is terrible after being on forums with xenforo. Xenforo is quicker, safer, and more modern.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> it just depends on how they set it up. Xenforo can be made to be simple and clean. Look at Omegaforums.net and planet-9 for example.
> 
> Everyone also hates change. When youve been use to something for years, it gonna take a while to get use to the change.
> 
> ...



It will be six million times better!


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> Xenforo is bland, bloated, and has a layout designed by a 3yr old.


FTFY. ALL the vertical scope forums that have upgraded are crap. Forums needs to learn from yahoo farking up their bulletin boards 6 feet under by trying to shove a social media facebook wannabe layout.

https://5thgenrams.com/community/ <- dead good job there

https://www.gm-volt.com/ <- It's not a forum anymore its a landing page that 1/3 sidebar.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> For S&G's I'm going to save some of these dated emojis so I can post them over there.


Yes! I've actually done that on other forums before. Wasn't there a shrugging one at some point also? That one was pretty good.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Some of you guys act like you’re only here because of the forum software. 

Content is still King.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> Sometimes it's fun to visit those older joints, the first car forum I was ever on was Saabnet and they're still running like BBS format even today!
> 
> Gets rather tedious going through the threads there LOL
> 
> :


https://forums.quattroworld.com/directory.phtml

QuattroWorld still runs Kawf, which is pretty broken right now because VerticalScope never bothers to update it (see the Feedback forum). The site was started after the backlash of AudiWorld switching from Kawf to vB due to the Internet Brands takeover.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Some of you guys act like you’re only here because of the forum software.
> 
> Content is still King.


You know it's serious being it's capitalized.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> You know it's serious being it's capitalized.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

We use Xenforo and are very happy, www.skitalk.com. When forum admin sites like The Admin Zone, that can use any software use Xenforo, that says a lot. I cannot imagine doing this changeover, it will be a LOT of work but it will be worth it in the long run. Vb is so dated to the other options that are out there.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

If anyone has been using forums on Xenforo, you are probably saying "about time". For those who are Vb exclusive. There will be an adjustment period but in the long run just for quoting, tagging and being tagged it is eons better.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Some of you guys act like you’re only here because of the forum software.
> 
> Content is still King.


I'd say content is the kingdom itself. The UI is its king, and we want a good one.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

XenForo is hot garbage when LS1GTO switched to it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting as there is a woman that has driven a Saab around in New London, NH with "SAABINA" on the plate for years. Wonder if its the same person.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Meh I look forward to it. As long as I can navigate the place for the most part at a glance I'm good. Keep it simple keep it clean with modern features = win.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

When is this going to take place?


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Phil Pugliese said:


> If anyone has been using forums on Xenforo, you are probably saying "about time". For those who are Vb exclusive. There will be an adjustment period but in the long run just for quoting, tagging and being tagged it is eons better.


"No. Change... bad! Me..... scared!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" - forum


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CTK said:


> "No. Change... bad! Me..... scared!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" - forum


As someone who "updated" my Windows OS a couple of weeks ago there is reason to be afraid sometimes. I have to log into my MS Outlook account with password every 5-10 minutes and Chrome no longer remembers my passwords/keeps me logged in. Let's not pretend that technology upgrades are always...upgrades.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> As someone who "updated" my Windows OS a couple of weeks ago there is reason to be afraid sometimes. I have to log into my MS Outlook account with password every 5-10 minutes and Chrome no longer remembers my passwords/keeps me logged in. Let's not pretend that technology upgrades are always...upgrades.


Difference is, you are upgrading to something unproven. Xenforo is a proven platform.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Phil Pugliese said:


> Difference is, you are upgrading to something unproven. Xenforo is a proven platform.


Xenforo _CAN_ be good. it's just the vertical scope isn't well known for supporting anything but the raping of content. The vast majority of the car forums that they've bought up and shoved xenforo upon have all severely struggled and been nerfed into unmitigated content disaster oblivion.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Aseras said:


> Xenforo _CAN_ be good. it's just the vertical scope isn't well known for supporting anything but the raping of content. The vast majority of the car forums that they've bought up and shoved xenforo upon have all severely struggled and been nerfed into unmitigated content disaster oblivion.


I agree that some of the layouts that have been used are not good but I think they are smart enough here to keep the same visual design and layout. I am not sure who you are referring to as "they" when you say "they bought up", example?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Phil Pugliese said:


> Difference is, you are upgrading to something unproven. Xenforo is a proven platform.


I'm not worried about the platform change so much as possibly losing a lot of good content from this platform in the transfer. Fingers crossed...


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> When is this going to take place?


Still light on details from the mothership. The most recent update I've received regarding timing is "late November".


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> I'm not worried about the platform change so much as possibly losing a lot of good content from this platform in the transfer. Fingers crossed...


there are built-in importers and several third party, whether they take the time to ensure all data has migrated is a different issue.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> I'm not worried about the platform change so much as possibly losing a lot of good content from this platform in the transfer. Fingers crossed...


The only loss might be when they take the current information from. Very well, they might shut down for a day, not a huge deal. The forum should be pretty straight forward and I doubt there will be any significant issues. Now articles are a different story, it depends on the plug ins that are there now. We managed another site that was about half the site of this and we were exploring the switch and I know what those costs were if we went 3rd party, ouch.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I am not sure who you are referring to as "they" when you say "they bought up", example?


It was pretty clear to me. "They" is VerticalScope and "they bought up" is exactly what they did here. You know, bought this website? :screwy:


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Hostile said:


> It was pretty clear to me. "They" is VerticalScope and "they bought up" is exactly what they did here. You know, bought this website? :screwy:


I wasn't sure, I thought you might have been referring to Xenforo..which is just a platform.

Edit: I just looked up VerticalScope..wow they own a lot. I wonder when they will start knocking on our door.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Aseras said:


> Xenforo _CAN_ be good. it's just the vertical scope isn't well known for supporting anything but the raping of content. The vast majority of the car forums that they've bought up and shoved xenforo upon have all severely struggled and been nerfed into unmitigated content disaster oblivion.


I have to speak up and say this is simply incorrect. I've been on other Verticalscope forums migrated to the new setup and it is truly eons improved. As it should be, it's about time these forums were brought into modern design standards. Change always takes an adjustment but I can confidently say this is a change for the better.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Wimbledon said:


> I have to speak up and say this is simply incorrect. I've been on other Verticalscope forums migrated to the new setup and it is truly eons improved. As it should be, it's about time these forums were brought into modern design standards. Change always takes an adjustment but I can confidently say this is a change for the better.


I know GJ is in the process of moving too. I just wish the two seated darling of this site would also do the same.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I wasn't sure, I thought you might have been referring to Xenforo..which is just a platform.
> 
> Edit: I just looked up VerticalScope..wow they own a lot. I wonder when they will start knocking on our door.


got news for you...

vwvortex.com is an independent Volkswagen enthusiast website owned and operated by VerticalScope Inc. Content on vwvortex.com is generated by its users. vwvortex.com is not in any way affiliated with Volkswagen AG.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Aseras said:


> got news for you...
> 
> vwvortex.com is an independent Volkswagen enthusiast website owned and operated by VerticalScope Inc. Content on vwvortex.com is generated by its users. vwvortex.com is not in any way affiliated with Volkswagen AG.


Wow...such breaking news. :what:


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Wimbledon said:


> it's about time these forums were brought into modern design standards. Change always takes an adjustment but I can confidently say this is a change for the better.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Just get it over with already.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Lwize said:


> Just get it over with already.


You obviously haven't done a merge like this. You can do it right or quick, not both.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Phil Pugliese said:


> You obviously haven't done a merge like this. You can do it right or quick, not both.


True. I'm a "rip the band-aid off already" kinda guy...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Lwize said:


> True. I'm a "rip the band-aid off already" kinda guy...


I don't think that idiom directly applies here...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Knowing how this community is I kind of wish they would have put up a test environment and sought feedback for the look/feel of the new site.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Hostile said:


> Knowing how this community is I kind of wish they would have put up a test environment and sought feedback for the look/feel of the new site.


This commuity isn't any different than any other, t most you do this is with a small focus group of core users..I am sure they consulted others hthat already use the software and wo what will work best in this environment.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

I think people are projecting their own technical ineptitude on the staff doing this switch. There is too much money involved for them to **** this up. Absolute worst comes to worst they switch back but I seriously don't see that happening. This board is like 25 years old lol. It will be fine


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I’m sure they’ve done a number of these change-overs already and have a good handle on the pitfalls.

It’s not a small task, that’s for sure.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Phil Pugliese said:


> This commuity isn't any different than any other, t most you do this is with a small focus group of core users..I am sure they consulted others hthat already use the software and wo what will work best in this environment.


All of the other VerticalScope automotive forums which have switched over to XenForo use the same exact cookie-cutter layout. They're all *EXACTLY* the same. Do you really think VerticalScope sought input from the users from those dozens of different forums, and they all came to the *same* conclusion about which layout would work best for each of their individual communities?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Does this mean that new image and video file extensions will be supported?


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

VWestlife said:


> All of the other VerticalScope automotive forums which have switched over to XenForo use the same exact cookie-cutter layout. They're all *EXACTLY* the same. Do you really think VerticalScope sought input from the users from those dozens of different forums, and they all came to the *same* conclusion about which layout would work best for each of their individual communities?


They are all car forums...what does Vortex need that say Sweedspeed or GMTruck forum need that is different? It's not that they take a forum for washing machines or a cat form and use that cookie cutter layout, yes I have had experience there.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

VWestlife said:


> All of the other VerticalScope automotive forums which have switched over to XenForo use the same exact cookie-cutter layout. They're all *EXACTLY* the same. Do you really think VerticalScope sought input from the users from those dozens of different forums, and they all came to the *same* conclusion about which layout would work best for each of their individual communities?


It's just going to be exactly like all these then, right? At least we can preview/try it out on some of these other sites. 

https://www.focusfanatics.com/


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Does this mean that new image and video file extensions will be supported?


Switching from Vb to XF is pretty straight forward and all of that should move over. Adding/uploading images and files is significantly easier with XF, in many cases it is drag and drop. Where the transfer might be a bit more complicated is the article fines and how much customization was done there. 

One of the better features of XF is that you would get a notification that I quoted your post or tagged you @spockcat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Phil Pugliese said:


> Switching from Vb to XF is pretty straight forward and all of that should move over. Adding/uploading images and files is significantly easier with XF, in many cases it is drag and drop. Where the transfer might be a bit more complicated is the article fines and how much customization was done there.
> 
> One of the better features of XF is that you would get a notification that I quoted your post or tagged you @spockcat


I was thinking about mp4 and gifv directly displayed rather than having a click link. 

I assume we can turn the notification feature off. Last thing I want is more notifications just because someone quoted me.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

CTK said:


> I think people are projecting their own technical ineptitude on the staff doing this switch. There is too much money involved for them to **** this up. Absolute worst comes to worst they switch back but I seriously don't see that happening. This board is like 25 years old lol. It will be fine


This. While I understand the trepidation with VerticalScope driving the change, VWVortex is a cash cow for them. At one point, VWVortex was one of *the largest forums on the internet.* If they're going to take their time on a migration, I'd think it would be this one. 

the GolfMK(x) forums all use XenForo and I dig it. Definitely different than the current setup, but way more modern and lots of little functionality tweaks that VWV needs. As dumb as it sounds, I really appreciate the "like" function; it cuts down on the number of ":thumbup:" and "awesome!" posts that make browsing tedious at times. 

Excited for the switch! :thumbup:


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

spockcat said:


> Does this mean that new image and video file extensions will be supported?


I hope so. It's nuts to have to use BB tags for media.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

This updated by the VS team was just provided in the Help Forum*

**************************************************************************************











We want to give you an update on the process we use once the site goes live with the new platform.

The night before the site goes live you will see an announcement from us that the site will be going live soon. Once the actual process starts, the site will be in read-only mode while the team does the migration from the old platform to the new one.

Once it goes live you will see an announcement thread created here in this section. All questions and feedback about the new platform should be posted ONLY in that thread.


You will see see us reply to the thread introducing ourselves.
We will add a new signature and avatar to the admin account.
*What should you be doing now before this happens?*


Make sure your email address is up to date in your account.
If you don't remember your password, now would be a good time to reset it. Save the information.
The link that displays all your *attachments* on the site will not be available, but all attachments will still be in your posts. It might be worth taking the time to browse through the attachment list to see if you want to add anything from there to your albums for easy access later.
*When Will This All Happen?*

vwvortex.com is currently scheduled for November 23rd. HOWEVER, the schedule is very fluid, so that could change depending on any complications or schedule changes. We are simply giving you a heads up.

With dedicated support, during the transition, we will be here with you multiple times a day, answering questions and listening to feedback.

Our only request is that you remain patient with us while we work through the changes. 









- Cricket


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Nov 23rd.

The day the internet died.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Nov 23rd.
> 
> The day the internet died.


Pleeeeaassee don't F this up VS.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Ugh. Farewell VWVortex.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Nov 23rd.
> 
> The day the internet died.


No, you will be going from a 14.4 modem to 100Mb fiber optics.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

One thing I was reminded of after the last forum migration....are our subscribed threads going to be migrated to the new forum? What about PMs? I know a ton of people got bit by the loss of saved PMs last time.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I wonder what will happen if you go through Fortitude. Will the two versions finally match? Frankly, I don't even really know how that works currently.

https://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?1-The-Car-Lounge

https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1-The-Car-Lounge


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

CTK said:


> I hope so. It's nuts to have to use BB tags for media.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The new format on other forums I use is so much easier. Ctrl+C and then Ctrl+V and you're done, from anywhere. No more BB tags. Want to share a YouTube video? Just copy paste the link, that's it, and it will embed in the thread. Same for Twitter and Instagram posts.

Vortex is being improved :beer:


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Wimbledon said:


> The new format on other forums I use is so much easier. Ctrl+C and then Ctrl+V and you're done, from anywhere.* No more BB tags*. Want to share a YouTube video? Just copy paste the link, that's it, and it will embed in the thread. Same for Twitter and Instagram posts.
> 
> Vortex is being improved :beer:


Theres something oddly charming of having to go through and use various tags, or strings of symbols and letters to create an action, or whatever else.

Either way, I've been counting down the days to the 23rd.

If its anything like what most other websites use, such as Prelude Power or Bimmerfest, I wont mind too much. Not to say I won't miss this format/style though


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Theres something oddly charming of having to go through and use various tags, or strings of symbols and letters to create an action, or whatever else.


:screwy: LOL..uhhh yeah.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Phil Pugliese said:


> :screwy: LOL..uhhh yeah.


Each to their own, bud.

When you've been doing something one way for years, switching can feel foreign. 

Same as being used to shifting gears with a manual your whole life, but now every car does it for you. Sure, the automatics are a lot quicker and more technologically advanced, but you've been doing it the old fashioned way up until now, so you're accustomed to it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Phil Pugliese said:


> :screwy: LOL..uhhh yeah.


I want my 14.4k modem back.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Theres something oddly charming of having to go through and use various tags, or strings of symbols and letters to create an action, or whatever else.
> 
> Either way, I've been counting down the days to the 23rd.
> 
> If its anything like what most other websites use, such as Prelude Power or Bimmerfest, I wont mind too much. Not to say I won't miss this format/style though


I understand this. But what has not been charming is losing younger members from joining the forums because of the antiquated interface. Eventually the community will age out and die because the influx of new people is small. This is a step toward relevance.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Wimbledon said:


> I understand this. But what has not been charming is losing younger members from joining the forums because of the antiquated interface. Eventually the community will age out and die because the influx of new people is small. This is a step toward relevance.


Hahah, I'm not arguing against the change, I'm just stating the surface level of how I've been using it/feel about it :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wimbledon said:


> I understand this. But what has not been charming is losing younger members from joining the forums because of the antiquated interface. Eventually the community will age out and die because the influx of new people is small. This is a step toward relevance.


We can rename this the Harley-Davidson forum then.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> When you've been doing something one way for years, switching can feel foreign.


Hell, some of us have been on this forum for *20 years.* Huge swaths of my life have come and gone while this iteration of the Vortex has been a mainstay in my life. It's going to be weird as hell for everything to suddenly look/function differently.

That said - bring it on. My body is ready.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Slipstream said:


> Hell, some of us have been on this forum for *20 years.* Huge swaths of my life have come and gone while this iteration of the Vortex has been a mainstay in my life. It's going to be weird as hell for everything to suddenly look/function differently.
> 
> That said - bring it on. My body is ready.


Yeah, it's an old forum for sure. Some active members are still here from '97, iirc. 
It's kind of ridiculous how long this forum has been here, once you put it into perspective


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Wimbledon said:


> I understand this. But what has not been charming is losing younger members from joining the forums because of the antiquated interface. Eventually the community will age out and die because the influx of new people is small. This is a step toward relevance.


Giving legacy forums like this a makeover to look and act more like the big social media sites isn't going to attract younger members when the easier alternative for them is to _just use social media_. It's like expecting teenagers to switch from Spotify to AM radio just because you replace Rush Limbaugh and infomercials with a DJ playing Katy Perry and Justin Bieber.

And you're assuming VerticalScope will actively engage in the marketing necessary to attract new, younger members. Just giving this place a facelift and expecting them to show up won't work. Are they blitzing Facebook and Twitter with ads for all the other forums they've already switched over to the new interface? I don't think so.

Plus it's a sign of long-term problems for the automotive enthusiast community in general. How do you expect kids to learn how to drive a manual transmission and do their own oil changes if you can't even expect them to learn how to type a couple of BB tags?


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

What is the upside of adhering to this cumbersome and outdated user experience, besides placating people with an irrational fear of inconsequential change?


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

VWestlife said:


> Giving legacy forums like this a makeover to look and act more like the big social media sites isn't going to attract younger members when the easier alternative for them is to _just use social media_. It's like expecting teenagers to switch from Spotify to AM radio just because you replace Rush Limbaugh and infomercials with a DJ playing Katy Perry and Justin Bieber.
> 
> And you're assuming VerticalScope will actively engage in the marketing necessary to attract new, younger members. Just giving this place a facelift and expecting them to show up won't work. Are they blitzing Facebook and Twitter with ads for all the other forums they've already switched over to the new interface? I don't think so.
> 
> Plus it's a sign of long-term problems for the automotive enthusiast community in general. How do you expect kids to learn how to drive a manual transmission and do their own oil changes if you can't even expect them to learn how to type a couple of BB tags?


I agree with your points.

At least it's a step in the right direction.



Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Hahah, I'm not arguing against the change, I'm just stating the surface level of how I've been using it/feel about it :beer:


All good :beer:


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Speaking from this side of the table (but not from behind the curtain), I'm looking forward to this migration to be successful if only to increase security and reliability of the site. I've seen things happening that shouldn't be happening, and hope to see some sort of resolution going forward with this new platform.

From the user-side experience... I don't view the interface as cumbersome or outdated. That said, I also like command line interfaces.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

For those attached to VB, you can head over to Miata.net, I don't see that changing ever.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Phil Pugliese said:


> For those attached to VB, you can head over to Miata.net, I don't see that changing ever.


Unlike miata.net, hoping the new software won't have limitations on number of pics/emojis in a single post (20).

Having to break up my posts into multiple ones is annoying.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Theres something oddly charming of having to go through and use various tags, or strings of symbols and letters to create an action, or whatever else.


I don't mind that either, but only on a desktop browser. Even with Tapatalk, doing all the links and formatting properly on mobile is a real pain.

And if this site is like the rest of the internet, mobile traffic makes up 70% nowadays. 

So if the new software can work great on mobile, that's a huge bonus.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> Unlike miata.net, hoping the new software won't have limitations on number of pics/emojis in a single post (20).
> 
> Having to break up my posts into multiple ones is annoying.


IIRC, we have XF set up for 35 images. It can be set for any amount. Uploading them can be as easy as drag and drop too.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Sporin said:


> I don't mind that either, but only on a desktop browser. Even with Tapatalk, doing all the links and formatting properly on mobile is a real pain.
> 
> And if this site is like the rest of the internet, mobile traffic makes up 70% nowadays.
> 
> So if the new software can work great on mobile, that's a huge bonus.


Yeah, I can definitely agree with this sentiment.

Are there any alternatives to Tapa currently, which could support a new forum layout?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Yeah, I can definitely agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Are there any alternatives to Tapa currently, which could support a new forum layout?


Not that I know of. And also, civicx forums, which are on this new software Vortex is switching to, do NOT work on Tapatalk. But the mobile interface is pretty good, and fully featured.

A dedicated mobile theme sure would be nice though.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

I have some personal issues with the Tapatalk business model, which is to skim users from forums and take over their accounts, directing all potential monetizing to Tapatalk instead of the forum owner. 

So I avoid Tapatalk for the most part. 

Xenforo works well on mobile. Honestly, it works better than Tapatalk does, and I'll be glad to have one more forum that is not strapped to the stupid Tapatalk interface by vB.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Sporin said:


> Not that I know of. And also, civicx forums, which are on this new software Vortex is switching to, do NOT work on Tapatalk. But the mobile interface is pretty good, and fully featured.
> 
> A dedicated mobile theme sure would be nice though.


I recall that many years ago, Reddit had a third party application created specifically for it called "Alien Blue". Whilst I don't expect anyone to make a custom application just for VWVortex, seeing as it's a fraction of Reddit's size, I do wonder how much time, effort, and knowledge it takes to create such a thing.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Phil Pugliese said:


> IIRC, we have XF set up for 35 images. It can be set for any amount. Uploading them can be as easy as drag and drop too.


Why have a limit at all? Spam concerns?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CTK said:


> What is the upside of adhering to this cumbersome and outdated user experience, besides placating people with an irrational fear of inconsequential change?


I don't think this is cumbersome at all. Compared to a lot of other forums this feels very "minimalist".


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't think this is cumbersome at all. Compared to a lot of other forums this feels very "minimalist".


OK


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CTK said:


> OK


Nice clean lines, there's no cluster. People don't have huge images as signatures, what few ads there are don't necessarily bother me. There's structure here with the current layout.

So when we do away with vBulletin does that mean we're also doing away with bbcode?

No more image tags? 

Will we host images directly to the new platform? Videos?


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabin Pics said:


> Nice clean lines, there's no cluster. People don't have huge images as signatures, what few ads there are don't necessarily bother me. There's structure here with the current layout.
> 
> So when we do away with vBulletin does that mean we're also doing away with bbcode?
> 
> ...


BBCode still works but new forums basically work like a Word document which makes it redundant. You format text with Ctrl+W/e commands. You put images/videos in by copy and paste. You can usually turn signatures on/off as well, though I don't think you can turn off image in signatures and still have them. So there might be some fine tuning to do, but overall I think it will be a net positive. Plus we have lines of communication for stuff to fix which helps.

I personally could see and honestly wouldn't mind if they went to paid memberships to unlock certain features. It sounds ****ty but I feel like TCLers can afford it  And hopefully that would allow for more control over the UX. Either way though I think it will be fine


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Nice clean lines, there's no cluster. People don't have huge images as signatures, what few ads there are don't necessarily bother me. There's structure here with the current layout.


Yeah, my favorite part of this format is the small amount of vertical space each topic takes up. It's just one line of text inside a moderately sized gray box. The newer ones have huge fonts and larger areas of space between everything, so less fits on the screen at once. The avatar pictures on each topic of the main forum page also looks messy. I was going to say, _"I like other forums with the newer format so I'm sure this one will be fine"_ but then I checked and I'm pretty sure they're also still using vBulletin. :laugh: These are nitpicks though, I'm sure the new site will be fine.

http://modernvespa.com/forum/forum19

http://forwardlook.net/forums/category-view.asp


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> Why have a limit at all? Spam concerns?


Hosting costs.


XF does not need a Tapatalk app. it works real well on mobile.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Oh hello.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

Wimbledon said:


> I understand this. But what has not been charming is losing younger members from joining the forums because of the antiquated interface. Eventually the community will age out and die because the influx of new people is small. This is a step toward relevance.



Forums are not relevant anymore and frankly never will. They are/were the first 'social media' and consisted of advanced tech people basically from the mid 90s to 2008 or 10 or so. Facebook, IG, Twitter and Reddit are all infintely more 'in'. In 2040 itll still be the same couple thousand of us still on here. 16 year olds arent registering for forums in large numbers...why post under your user name when you can have subscribers, streamers and generate a following or even some income?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Are we back?


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

yay--a new platform to increase ad revenue


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Is this thing on?


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm loyal to this place, willing to go Premium just to help out. Is there a secret forum?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This is such an improvement, the feature set is massively better, the look isn't _that_ cluttered. I know it will take some getting used to for many but honestly, I'm thrilled with the upgrade.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

I concur.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Sporin said:


> ... the look isn't _that_ cluttered.


Yeah really not bad at all. Only thing that really bugs me is the sidebar. Thank god it doesn't show "featured galleries" like some other XenForo forums. 

I see you can the sidebar removed for $20/year. I'm wondering what other additional features you get for that price? I'm open to supporting the site for relatively little amount of money.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Just noticed, no more yellow couch??


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is way cleaner than before. Seems to load faster as well.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Just noticed, no more yellow couch??











Yeah, that is a shame. Long live the TCL Yellow Couch!!


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Every other car forum I am a part of is running this now. Oh well.

Just use an ad blocker to get rid of the ads that are up every few posts and you will be fine.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Not a fan of how inefficiently it uses space between posts and 1/3 of the browser window for ad space. I prefer the density of the old format, but WYGD?


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Welcome to Xenforo. A much better platform.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Lot to get used to, but getting used to some of the mod/admin features. Not too bad, kinda like the change. Getting some more info about prem version as well which I'm sure they will post up about.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

oidoglr said:


> Not a fan of how inefficiently it uses space between posts...


You can switch the view mode to "classic" and it seems to be a bit better.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

What the hell. All the pop ups of "We've renovated!" are annoying. I am not blind. 

Personally hate this new format.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

And Tapatalk still works, nice. I definitely like posting in an app versus a web page. I have lost too many posts because of page refreshes.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Two requests: 
1) can we have a link back to the forum at the bottom of each thread so I don’t have to scroll to top?

2) can we have the old 1,2,3,Last so I can click to the last page of a thread instead of into page 1?

otherwise seems cool so far


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Quinn1.8t said:


> You can switch the view mode to "classic" and it seems to be a bit better.


Classic View Mode is a little tighter but I find Card a lot easier to read.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I wasn't expecting Tapatalk to still work, it doesn't with CivicX, also on this platform.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

How do you.. get to the first unread post from the main screen (or inside a post)? I'm not seeing any icon or text that does that.

edit: seems like clicking on a thread takes you to the first latest unread post? I wasn't seeing that earlier.


----------



## j31izzle (Jan 7, 2002)

Definitely feels more cartoonish, I switched to comfort view which I prefer, but it's difficult to distinguish posts vs signatures. Wish post outlines were slightly boldened or maybe put some transparency onto sigs. Otherwise, gotta scroll a lot more now


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

The_Real_Stack said:


> 2) can we have the old 1,2,3,*Last* so I can click to the last page of a thread instead of into page 1?


This, would really love to see a LAST button... so it can go to the last comment rather then clicking the last page and going to the top of it.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

not too bad in COMFORT view.... and dark mode.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

goran.gli said:


> This, would really love to see a LAST button... so it can go to the last comment rather then clicking the last page and going to the top of it.


You can click the "a moment ago" or "xx minutes ago" text above the user name to get to the latest post. Basically in the same location as before.


Edit: Oh no, I have earned a trophy for being "addicted"


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

NoGrip61 said:


> You can click the "a moment ago" or "xx minutes ago" text above the user name to get to the latest post. Basically in the same location as before.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh no, I have earned a trophy for being "addicted"


awesome. thank you for that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't find the bathroom. Where's the bathroom?


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

It's great on desktop but I find it almost unusable on mobile (multiple ads between posts that are larger than the posts themselves, floating unclose-able ads at the bottom of the page). And the ad tracking is not that accurate. 

Great job on the migration, though - avatars, signatures, post count, etc all made it. I have done a few over the years, like from Joomla to WordPress -- it wasn't simple, and I probably had about 1/10,000th of the content.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

WTF this is BS


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

The screen width break points are kind of annoying. The content doesn't expand to fit the width of your browser window and you have to make it quite wide for the post content to have a reasonable width.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

adrew said:


> It's great on desktop but I find it almost unusable on mobile (multiple ads between posts that are larger than the posts themselves, floating unclose-able ads at the bottom of the page). And the ad tracking is not that accurate.
> 
> Great job on the migration, though - avatars, signatures, post count, etc all made it. I have done a few over the years, like from Joomla to WordPress -- it wasn't simple, and I probably had about 1/10,000th of the content.
> 
> View attachment 51688


Did you use VWVortex on mobile before, though? I agree that the ads are a bit much, but I literally bought Tapatalk because mobile VWV was utterly unusable (pagination never worked, the page constantly reloaded, the thread view would skip around mid-read, etc.). This is a step in the right direction at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

adrew said:


> Great job on the migration, though - avatars, signatures, post count, etc all made it. I have done a few over the years, like from Joomla to WordPress -- it wasn't simple, and I probably had about 1/10,000th of the content.


Yeah, migrating data is never fun. Not surprised it took all weekend.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Slipstream said:


> Did you use VWVortex on mobile before, though? I agree that the ads are a bit much, but I literally bought Tapatalk because mobile VWV was utterly unusable (pagination never worked, the page constantly reloaded, the thread view would skip around mid-read, etc.). This is a step in the right direction at least.


No, I used the old desktop version on my phone and opted out of the mobile view. This actually looks okay on my phone in desktop view (I like a lot of content on there at once, not huge text and lots of scrolling). The right rail is kind of big, but I'll adjust.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

This is so ****ty. There's no Last button, no direct to last post button, no full width viewing, can't turn off avatars...Who the hell would think this is okay?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> This is so ****ty. There's no Last button, no direct to last post button, no full width viewing, can't turn off avatars...Who the hell would think this is okay?


No, no LAST button and the LAST POST TIME and LAST POST USER NAME are very close together, so using with a phone or tablet will not be so easy. 










At least the avatars are small and the same size.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

It's going to take some getting used to, but the "Recommended Reading" at the bottom is god awful. There needs to be a way to shut it off. If you scroll to the bottom of the page, you should be at the Quick Reply.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

DonPatrizio said:


> This is so ****ty. There's no Last button, no direct to last post button, no full width viewing, can't turn off avatars...Who the hell would think this is okay?


There's a Jump To Latest button in the upper right. 

And setting the desktop browser at 90% widens everything. 

Not great - I still can't block avatars - but workable.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Bring back the yellow couch!!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Can we get the lovely outdated grayscale avatars back?


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Called it. Xenforo, verticalscope has ruined yet another forum and this forum is total crap now.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I mean, I guess after a few weeks, this new format will be accepted as the 'new normal', but after almost 20 years of the old format... yeah, a tough pill to swallow. 
And $20 to upgrade to premium and avoid the ads? 😕


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Phil Pugliese said:


> Welcome to Xenforo. A much better platform.


I feel I'm becoming a Xenophobe.

kicker


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

How to delete posts


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

So does ability to show mature content mean **** and **** aren't censored?

Guess not.


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

wow, this is awful.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

I am in awe of the amount of white space.

If you want to see a really sweet XenForo implementation, head over to ADVrider. It almost looks just like vBulletin. It looks a lot zeroForum, actually. 

Let's face it, we all want zeroForum back. Even if we can't have it, we want that level of simplicity. 

I wish I understood what VerticalScope's end game is. Maybe this BS would make more sense.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

I think the new site is a big improvement.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Where to see our "Watched Threads"?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sure is a hell of a lot of scrolling on the main page to get down to TCL...

Did nobody think of making VW Model Specific Forums, Audi Model Specific Forums, etc, collapsible/expandable? Nobody even posts in the Audi half of the forum, don't make us all scroll past everything under the sun to get to TCL.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Whoa.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

atomicalex said:


> If you want to see a really sweet XenForo implementation, head over to ADVrider. It almost looks just like vBulletin. It looks a lot zeroForum, actually.


BRB, going to have a look.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Sure is a hell of a lot of scrolling on the main page to get down to TCL...
> 
> Did nobody think of making VW Model Specific Forums, Audi Model Specific Forums, etc, collapsible/expandable? Nobody even posts in the Audi half of the forum, don't make us all scroll past everything under the sun to get to TCL.



You can select specific forums for your favorites. They then appear grouped at the top of the list.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

At least we get a cool top poster list now I guess?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you mods for all the hard work upgrading it over the weekend. finally on xenforo and 21st century software


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

now TCL looks like every other car forum out there...hopefully the search works better now?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Where to see our "Watched Threads"?


I had a bookmark for it VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum

Click on your little icon in the upper right, and it's "Following"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sporin said:


> I had a bookmark for it VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
> 
> Click on your little icon in the upper right, and it's "Following"


Thanks!
Now, how can I send you a trophy...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> Sure is a hell of a lot of scrolling on the main page to get down to TCL...
> 
> Did nobody think of making VW Model Specific Forums, Audi Model Specific Forums, etc, collapsible/expandable? Nobody even posts in the Audi half of the forum, don't make us all scroll past everything under the sun to get to TCL.


You don't have TCL bookmarked? At least make it a Followed Forum (like you can Follow threads), then it's up top.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Do we still have an Inbox for PMs? I was in the middle of working on buying some parts and now I don't know where to look.  

Otherwise I don't think this is too bad. Just going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

So overall, I'm very happy with this. I would love the option to turn off the right sidebar, and the recommended reading at the bottom, but they aren't dealbreakers.

I like seeing the avatars. They are all the same size so I don't find them an issue, personally.

I know it will take some getting used to, but I think everyone will really like it eventually.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> Do we still have an Inbox for PMs? I was in the middle of working on buying some parts and now I don't know where to look.
> 
> Otherwise I don't think this is too bad. Just going to take some getting used to.


I can't find find that either, I'll send you a message, maybe it will give us a breadcrumb.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Is there a way to set the landing page to the forums instead of "new stuff"?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Sporin - for anyone else that is looking, click your Avatar on the top right, go to "Conversations" and there are you PMs.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Thanks Sporin - for anyone else that is looking, click your Avatar on the top right, go to "Conversations" and there are you PMs.


Very popular in the news these days: "We need to start a conversation"


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

This new layout sucks.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

I love that it's consistent. (It shows 12 pages but when you click the 12th page it sticks on the 11th.)


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess y'all are going to have to associate my mug with all of the thread killing comments I post now.


----------



## graphista (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sure this new update runs and functions in a much smoother way and applaud the team for the work involved in migration, but from a visual POV (and my POV) this is messy and hard to read. hard to distinguish between posts and messages vs footers and sidebars etc.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

graphista said:


> I'm sure this new update runs and functions in a much smoother way and applaud the team for the work involved in migration, but from a visual POV (and my POV) this is messy and hard to read. hard to distinguish between posts and messages vs footers and sidebars etc.


I think the Card View Mode is much easier to read because it breaks up all the elements.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Compared to...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ITT a bunch of old people complaining about change


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> ITT a bunch of old men complaining about change


Sexist.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

atomicalex said:


> Sexist.


fixed for me too movement


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

absoluteczech said:


> ITT a bunch of old men complaining about change


"GRRRRR. Someone mowed my lawn"


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

If you click the three dots by your avatar in the top right corner, there is an option for 'dark mode' which makes viewing (at least for me) a LOT easier on the eyes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This still works with Tapatalk? (Posted from Tapatalk)


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

roman16v said:


> If you click the three dots by your avatar in the top right corner, there is an option for 'dark mode' which makes viewing (at least for me) a LOT easier on the eyes.


yup and im personally a fan of the comfort view mode vs the card style it defaults to


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, it's currently at level "meh" at best on my desktop, but I like it on my phone, and presumably my ipad. If it were a bit more dense and clear on the desktop it'd be up to level "fine".


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

It all just.... Runs together.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> .... Runs together.


like thanksgiving dinner


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Ugh. Old forum was so clean.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

I really like this so far. Modern interface, ads aren't terribly intrusive (I don't like them, but recognize that without an income stream this place ceases to exist).



NotFast said:


> How do you.. get to the first unread post from the main screen (or inside a post)? I'm not seeing any icon or text that does that.
> 
> edit: seems like clicking on a thread takes you to the first latest unread post? I wasn't seeing that earlier.


The first time you open a thread after the new software is installed you'll go to page 1. After that clicking the thread title will always bring you to the oldest unread post. Bonus - it actually remembers what you've read. ZF would mark everything read about 10 minutes after you went into the forum regardless of what threads you clicked on. So if you swing by TCL, read two threads, and then leave for four hours, the other threads from yesterday you didn't read will still show unread.



[email protected] said:


> The screen width break points are kind of annoying. The content doesn't expand to fit the width of your browser window and you have to make it quite wide for the post content to have a reasonable width.


I found that if I narrow my browser window to about 800 pixels wide the side bar disappears and the whole thing is a LOT cleaner while still a good width for reading.



DonPatrizio said:


> This is so ****ty. There's no Last button, no direct to last post button, no full width viewing, can't turn off avatars...Who the hell would think this is okay?


Direct to oldest unread is just "click the thread title." There is a last button in the form of the last page number. 

So for example in a 10 page thread I see | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | ... | 10 |



Aseras said:


> Called it. Xenforo, verticalscope has ruined yet another forum and this forum is total crap now.


An interface is not what makes this place good.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I was already used to this setup from Planet 9. Dig the dark mode and now I can have the same avatar as my IG/website, so that helps scratch the OCD itch.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Is there a way to keep it from collapsing quoted images?


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

roman16v said:


> If you click the three dots by your avatar in the top right corner, there is an option for 'dark mode' which makes viewing (at least for me) a LOT easier on the eyes.


There should be a choice of background color schemes. Dark mode is just too... dark.
And the flashing cursor is so 1979.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

where is the link for threads subscribed to?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

JPawn1 said:


> where is the link for threads subscribed to?


Upper right-hand corner, avatar, Following... (then bookmark it for goodness sake)


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

JPawn1 said:


> where is the link for threads subscribed to?


They're now called Followed threads, it seems. So click on your avatar on the top right and then click on following.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Oooh, someone paid!


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

thanks both of you!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

atomicalex said:


> Oooh, someone paid!


I did. 😆 I'm a believer in the idea that if you like something and want it to stay around, you're going to have to pay for it. I have a monthly donation setup to a couple websites, and a yearly subscription setup to a few others. Also, I figured $20 a year was a good deal to not have to look at ads.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Also, I had no idea how much I relied on people avatars to know who they were until now.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> I did. 😆 I'm a believer in the idea that if you like something and want it to stay around, you're going to have to pay for it. I have a monthly donation setup to a couple websites, and a yearly subscription setup to a few others. Also, I figured $20 a year was a good deal to not have to look at ads.


$20/year is cheap for as much as I get out of this place. What are the perks?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Is there a way to keep it from collapsing quoted images?


not that im aware of. they would need to enable that add-on


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Sporin said:


> $20/year is cheap for as much as I get out of this place. What are the perks?


option to remove right side bar, no banner ads "premium member only" forum sections (havent looked yet) i figured for the amount of time ive been here id throw $20 at them to support the forum


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Sporin said:


> $20/year is cheap for as much as I get out of this place. What are the perks?





absoluteczech said:


> option to remove right side bar, no banner ads "premium member only" forum sections (havent looked yet) i figured for the amount of time ive been here id throw $20 at them to support the forum


Aren't many perks that I can see, outside of removing the big ads. I figured that was enough for me.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Yikes, I thought I went to the wrong forum, I'll miss the old, clean version of the forum


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Aren't many perks that I can see, outside of removing the big ads. I figured that was enough for me.


Ad blocker was doing a great job but eh, why not 😊


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Done. $20/year to turn off the right sidebar on a site I visit dozens of times a day? Yes, please.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> Ad blocker was doing a great job but eh, why not 😊


Currently having this debate in my own head right now.  I had to turn adblocker off to see what "big ads" you guys were talking about.

I'll probably subscribe for the same reasons you guys did. This place has entertained/supported me for approaching 20 years, and I've never had to pay a cent to keep it running. On the flipside, I've sold cars, bought countless wheel sets, and learned a ton. It's probably time.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Slipstream said:


> Currently having this debate in my own head right now.  I had to turn adblocker off to see what "big ads" you guys were talking about.
> 
> I'll probably subscribe for the same reasons you guys did. This place has entertained/supported me for approaching 20 years, and I've never had to pay a penny to keep it running. It's probably time.


and you can be part of the cool premium gang


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> Ad blocker was doing a great job but eh, why not 😊


But you still get the "recommended reading"' and "about this discussion" blocks, right?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

kiznarsh said:


> But you still get the "recommended reading"' and "about this discussion" blocks, right?


Recommended Reading, yes. About this Discussion, no.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

kiznarsh said:


> But you still get the "recommended reading"' and "about this discussion" blocks, right?


RR is still at the bottom, but otherwise it's full width now.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> But you still get the "recommended reading"' and "about this discussion" blocks, right?


using ad blocker?yes,but after having paid membership you can disable the right bar


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Is this where I come to complain about changes until I become use to them and forget about the old ways in roughly 3 months time?

_insert angry rant about change here_

now that that is out of the way, what benefits do i get with this "premium membership"?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Joined the premium gang club. Agree it's worth for the amount of time and entertainment over the years.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Had no idea vortex was making this switch until logging in today. Ive actually been getting used to this interface since joining LotusTalk after buying my exige. I really like it honestly. 

The best part is the photo upload... no more having to deal with photobucket/imgur/flickr/etc... !


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

t_white said:


> The best part is the photo upload... no more having to deal with photobucket/imgur/flickr/etc... !


100% Agree


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> using ad blocker?yes,but after having paid membership you can disable the right bar
> View attachment 51750


Yeah, I was Adblock but the lack of the right column is worth the premium upgrade alone.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

I sprung for the $49.95/year gold membership


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

adrew said:


> I sprung for the $49.95/year gold membership


I didn't even see that was an option.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

adrew said:


> I sprung for the $49.95/year gold membership


OK Daddy Warbucks 

I just upgraded but I want to hide my status. Feels a little cheesy.

Honestly not a fan of the new layout but I know I will get used to it in time. It's a little too busy.


----------



## cloval (Jan 27, 2020)

This is my new username, but I first registered in 2005 or so. I wasn't fond of this change when I visited this morning, but I am very happy that they offer a premium subscription. $20 a year is a screamin' deal for the wealth of knowledge on this site and the ability to remove ads for things I will NEVER buy. Thanks to the mods for their work related to the conversion, which I'm sure ultimately solidifies the future existence of this site.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

I am not a paying member and I see no ads using Brave.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Can confirm dark mode + comfort mode + premium = some level of nostalgic comfort brought into the modern era.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Is there a way to keep it from collapsing quoted images?


How did you change the comment below your avatar? "Registered" is so generic.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Is there a way to make it full width?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Why do I need to scroll almost to the bottom of the main forum list to find the Car Lounge when it's the most active forum on this site?

Also, half my signature is gone. And my avatar no longer moves .


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Ok, I dealed with it.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

adrew said:


> I sprung for the $49.95/year gold membership


psst get the platinum for $99


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

DonPatrizio said:


> Is there a way to make it full width?


Buy premium membership.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i want commission off all the members we converted to premium

also happy to know that vortex is part of the BBB


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> Why do I need to scroll almost to the bottom of the main forum list to find the Car Lounge when it's the most active forum on this site?
> 
> Also, half my signature is gone. And my avatar no longer moves .


You have to turn on extended signatures to see all of it.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Lwize said:


> How did you change the comment below your avatar? "Registered" is so generic.


Go to Account Settings > Vehicle Details

Edit: I think the top bit of text is edited by the mods


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Wait, does the ignore list actually hide posts now? Just did a spot check in the 'rona thread and it seems a little, ah, quieter


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

If I hit "New" it pulls up everything. I don'y want everything, just the forum I'm looking at.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Elwood said:


> If I hit "New" it pulls up everything. I don'y want everything, just the forum I'm looking at.


adjust your filter then


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

atomicalex said:


> You have to turn on extended signatures to see all of it.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

ugh. ads up the a$$ now. not a fan.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Change is bad!
Especially on mobile...


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> Why do I need to scroll almost to the bottom of the main forum list to find the Car Lounge when it's the most active forum on this site?


Once you find it the first time, you "follow" It and it becomes the top forum for you. I did that with TCL and OT and done. Now I only really see those two. Once you get a couple of the built-in settings taken care of, it works just fine and is easy to navigate, read, and deal with. There's a lot of good here (but I'm used to it as a number of other forums I am on use it).


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I'm all for change, but damn this is a drastic departure from what we're used to. You tried to maintain the blue text, and what not, and it looks like shajt ... too many colors, too many ads, and way too narrow. get rid of this right hand bar, it serves no good purpose.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

AIRider said:


> ugh. ads up the a$$ now. not a fan.


I don't condone this behavior, but Ad-block has been a thing for ages.

Thus, I fully condone this behavior


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

AIRider said:


> ugh. ads up the a$$ now. not a fan.


I don't see any and I'm not even a paid member...


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yet again, forced into this bull****. Is the desktop version really that difficult to keep as an option?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Looks like round 2 of the first-timers is here. Read back a few pages, most of your questions have been answered. 

As for bitching about the ads... ads is literally how this forum makes money, you can't complain about them until you _at least_ pony up the $19.99/year for Premium Membership, which has the added bonus of letting you turn off the right-hand column boxes and gets you back to full width.

Also, I haven't seen an ad on the Vortex in years because I use Adblock, which is basic and free and why aren't you using an ad blocker already?

Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

The new search sucks as well.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's what this place _could_ look like, if only the admins cared enough to do so:





__





TDIClub Forums


TDIClub (tdiclub.com) forums - A VW TDI diesel discussion board. Sometimes called Fred's TDIPage with info on UPGRADES, PERFORMANCE, FUEL MILEAGE, and MAINTENANCE




forums.tdiclub.com


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

roman16v said:


> If you click the three dots by your avatar in the top right corner, there is an option for 'dark mode' which makes viewing (at least for me) a LOT easier on the eyes.


+1 Pro-tip.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> Here's what this place _could_ look like, if only the admins cared enough to do so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh i actually prefer this layout on xenforo as im on other car forums owned by verticalscope so i'm use to it now


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

VWestlife said:


> Here's what this place _could_ look like, if only the admins cared enough to do so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All due respect, I don't think that's any better, it's barely different. Same with ADVRider that @atomicalex mentioned earlier. Sure it's configured slightly differently but really... I don't see how anyone sees one is 'really good', and one as 'the worst.'

We're picking nits.

We'll all get used to it, the content of this place is its value, not the pixels widths and design details.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> meh i actually prefer this layout on xenforo as im on other car forums owned by verticalscope so i'm use to it now


Spending just an hour or so on here today and tweaking settings, this is a significant improvement. Different and will take some getting used to but, it is an improvement.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I prefer the dark background, which was not an option on the older site. Also, I can hardly remember what the old VWVortex looked like at this point.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Sporin said:


> All due respect, I don't think that's any better, it's barely different.


It gets rid of the space-wasting sidebar. In each subforum, TDIClub can fit 12 topics on my screen at a time, versus 8 or 9 here. ADVRider is even better, with 15 topics per screen. That's almost _double_ the amount of information per screen compared to here!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

0dd_j0b said:


> At least we get a cool top poster list now I guess?


Yeah that's really cool, and I like that we can react to posts instead of having to reply with something trivial. Gonna miss the old emojis though.  


Chmeeee said:


> I really like this so far. Modern interface, ads aren't terribly intrusive (I don't like them, but recognize that without an income stream this place ceases to exist).
> 
> 
> 
> The first time you open a thread after the new software is installed you'll go to page 1. After that clicking the thread title will always bring you to the oldest unread post. Bonus - it actually remembers what you've read. ZF would mark everything read about 10 minutes after you went into the forum regardless of what threads you clicked on. So if you swing by TCL, read two threads, and then leave for four hours, the other threads from yesterday you didn't read will still show unread.


I thought I was the only one. I hope it works well as you suggest, but will take some getting used to.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

Don't like that if I pull up the forum lists, The Car Lounge is well down the page. I would have thought that would be on top and then the make/model specific ones.

I do like, no love, that I can post pics without needing a 3rd party hosting service.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Also no more animated avatars and avatars are super low res now. 

And the dark mode is too dark; wish it was a bit easier to see what posts are bold (new posts) or not. The original version was unambiguous (blue for new, grey for no new).

But everything else is swell! Good job on a crazy migration.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> It gets rid of the space-wasting sidebar. In each subforum, TDIClub can fit 12 topics on my screen at a time, versus 8 or 9 here. ADVRider is even better, with 15 topics per screen. That's almost _double_ the amount of information per screen compared to here!


$20 will get you full width


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

finally a like button and the new image upload feature. Been the only place I come to that didn't have these 2 features, the image uploading feature is a must have IMO. So annoying to have to upload images to another site and then copy every link over.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I prefer the dark background, which was not an option on the older site. Also, I can hardly remember what the old VWVortex looked like at this point.


Swedespeed is still on the old software if you need a walk down memory lane. It was definitely a lot less cluttered, but man does it look old now.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

I know it is different but as soon as you are used to XF, you will hate dealing with other sites that are still on VB. It is really to get a notification when someone tags or quotes you. Just the ability to drag and drop photos is worth it.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

VWestlife said:


> Here's what this place _could_ look like, if only the admins cared enough to do so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is closer to what ours looks like. 









Forums


SkiTalk.com is the leader in ski reviews, news, and discussion. Our reviews are interactive, allowing consumers, retailers, and manufacturers to discuss gear with our testers. Our forums include a wide range of skiing topics and even biking discussion, particularly in the off-season.




www.skitalk.com


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Wait a sec..... my sheeps are all frozen


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I say this isn't all that bad, and I can get used to it... And you won't hear me say that often. Computing over the last twenty years has largely consisted of Mr. Pointy Hairs breaking $hit, making it less functional, and telling us that anyone who has a problem with it is old, stupid, and just doesn't like change. _For the most part_, that's not what I'm seeing here. Admittedly, I don't use most of the features people are complaining are now missing. Though I run an ad blocker, I'll belatedly pay up for a premium membership. (uh, has that always been a thing? Maybe my ad blocker has been hiding the link.  )



vb22 said:


> The new search sucks as well.


I thought so too, but going up and clicking on the "search community" bar, then clicking the " advanced search" link that comes up gives me what I want.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also, yay for being able to attach pics and get the forum to host them! Unfortunately, I have to take advantage of this feature for the first time to make a:

*BUG REPORT*

Notice in the screenshot how, sorting my posts by date the first three are in fact my three most recent posts. But then it jumps back four months, and then over a year. :/


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopped on the train and sprung for the membership.

@adrew how did you get a gold membership 🤨


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

I have yet to find a forum platform that has a good search function, they are like cell services...they all suck differently.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

shftat6 said:


> Don't like that if I pull up the forum lists, The Car Lounge is well down the page. I would have thought that would be on top and then the make/model specific ones.


Covered it numerous times, but if you go to the car lounge and "follow" it it always is at the top of the list (though why you don't have TCL bookmarked directly...lol). I did this with TCL and OT and now they are at the top of my list and I don't have to scroll past all the other subforums.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Quinn1.8t said:


> @adrew how did you get a gold membership 🤨


🏆🏆It is only available to users with 15,000+ posts🏆🏆










(Seriously, I just 'shopped it - will probably get a regular one eventually)


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

This sucks. Vortex was the last old school platform I liked to visit because of its simplicity.

This new software is what AVSforum uses and the old one they used was much better.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Stop the Change!
Well, whatever. Dark mode is fine!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I had all day to play with this and think about it. My conclusion is this was a terrible decision. Taking a dying medium with an aging user base and completely overhaul it is a nonsensical decision. Thumbs down to whoever was the ultimate deciding person to approve this change.


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

I liked how compact the old forum was. Everything is too big.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

What do the blue surrounds on avatars mean? Is it just to show premium ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sledge said:


> I liked how compact the old forum was. Everything is too big.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

adrew said:


> 🏆🏆It is only available to users with 15,000+ posts🏆🏆


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> $20 will get you full width



or you know add this to your ad blocker...


! 2020-11-24 VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
www.vwvortex.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


> "GRRRRR. Someone mowed my lawn"


No some idiot company took a weedeater to the forums.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Yeah that's really cool, and I like that we can react to posts instead of having to reply with something trivial. Gonna miss the old emojis though.


Maybe they can add the old emojis back as options. That should be feasible.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

About time this VS site made the switch. Now it feels like Toyotanation...wish I could give dislikes!


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


OK yeah but the exact reverse


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Aseras said:


> or you know add this to your ad blocker...
> 
> 
> ! 2020-11-24 VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
> www.vwvortex.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar


But then pictures in posts get blocked.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

got-rice said:


> About time this VS site made the switch. Now it feels like Toyotanation...wish I could give dislikes!


Dislikes would be fun.

The more I use the new interface the more I am enjoying it. Anyone complaining, spend some time tweaking your preferences it helps. Paying for premium to get rid of all the ads and the side column...also totally worth it.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Lwize said:


> But then pictures in posts get blocked.


I never had that issue.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Way to go vortex..you have sold out like all other forums..crappy layout and ads everywhere...but wait there’s more for just $19 a year you get all the features you had before.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks, I hate it.



While it’s not objectively bad, it’s not as clean and efficient as before. How can I turn off displaying avatars? Couldn’t find it in the settings.


----------



## subtle jetta (Dec 13, 2002)

OOOO-A3 said:


> Thanks, I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> While it’s not objectively bad, it’s not as clean and efficient as before. How can I turn off displaying avatars? Couldn’t find it in the settings.


I too hate the changes. Not as easy to navigate.Hate to be direct but the changes suck. My apologies for being so direct


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Can the Recommended Reading section be turned off? It makes overshooting a scroll to the bottom of a thread really easy to do.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

OOOO-A3 said:


> Thanks, I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> While it’s not objectively bad, it’s not as clean and efficient as before. How can I turn off displaying avatars? Couldn’t find it in the settings.


You have to download Ublock Origin, right click the avatars, and hide elements. It works for the Suggested Threads as well.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

adrew said:


> 🏆🏆It is only available to users with 15,000+ posts🏆🏆
> 
> (Seriously, I just 'shopped it - will probably get a regular one eventually)


I spent more time than I care to admit trying to figure out what the hell the gold level package includes.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Walks around and starts flipping switches on and off...... Is this thing on?

Looks like PMs survived the transition. Watched threads appear to be gone, although maybe I haven't found where those are yet.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NJRoadfan said:


> *Walks around and starts flipping switches on and off...... Is this thing on?
> 
> Looks like PMs survived the transition. Watched threads appear to be gone, although maybe I haven't found where those are yet.


Click on your avatar on the upper right. Then click on following.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

A-Ha, that did the trick.... and they seem to all be there. This transistion seems to have gone much better then the ZeroForum one, that's for sure.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

This reminds me of when it reminds of my days with Subaru. When the square Loyale was introduced in 1985, the purists said "Oh my god, you are ruining Subaru, I will never buy one again"....you know what happened? Sales when up. When the Legacy was introduced in 1990, the purists said "Oh my god, you are ruining Subaru, I will never buy one again"....you know what happened? Sales when up. When the redesign of the Legacy happened in 1994 and the Outback was introduced, the purists said "Oh my god, you are ruining Subaru, I will never buy one again"....you know what happened? Sales when up. the same thing happened in 1998, 2002, 2006, 2010, 2014. The cult following does not pay the bills. FWIW, I could replace Subaru with Volvo and Loyale and Legacy with 240, 850, 940 and S60/V70.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

oh man what in tarnation happened here. I dont log in for a few days and now this forum looks like benzworld with massive ads on the right hand side. Anytime i browsed benzworld I kept thinking to myself that vortex looks so much better and is much easier to use. I feel like this is a huge step back in terms of design and aesthetics. 

Is there an advantage to this new software? stability, scalability, ad revenue?!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

also, the recommended reading section at the bottom of threads is absolutely useless. im getting recommendations for threads from 2001.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

vb22 said:


> The new search sucks as well.


Actually search sucked before too


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't embed from this site, nor download my video with either of the two video capture programs I have, but I took some of your words and put them into the mouth of Hitler. Enjoy! 








Hitler reacts to The Car Lounge's new layout


No couch? What's next, concentration camps? (I need 60 characters)




www.captiongenerator.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Car Problems said:


> Actually search sucked before too


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Slipstream said:


> I spent more time than I care to admit trying to figure out what the hell the gold level package includes.


Aftermarket: Usually just badges and pinstripes. 
Factory: Could also include moldings and wheel trim.
Forum: Just grift, and a vague sense of regret.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Aseras said:


> or you know add this to your ad blocker...
> 
> 
> ! 2020-11-24 VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
> www.vwvortex.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar


or that


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Hopped on the train and sprung for the membership.
> 
> @adrew how did you get a gold membership 🤨


It’s just his avatar and then wrote it in place of his vehicles


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Ads in between posts now? 
Also, because of the big avatars now, apparently, even single-row posts are much taller now. Less actual content per page. Feels a bit like when your display doesn't allow a higher resolution.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Software looks good! Thanks guys!


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

Doing my part.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I got the premium membership, but I can't find the option to turn off the sidebar. Does anyone know where that is?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> I got the premium membership, but I can't find the option to turn off the sidebar. Does anyone know where that is?


I second the motion. Now instead of having a sidebar with ads I have a sidebar with some useless information at the top and endless blank space down below.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> I second the motion. Now instead of having a sidebar with ads I have a sidebar with some useless information at the top and endless blank space down below.


I figured it out. If you go into your Account Settings/Account Details, this option is now in there:


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Expect ads and probably more ads coming. This is a business, they need to pay the bills and hopefully make a profit.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had uBlock Origins for years on Firefox and even though I'm not premium here, I never see ads. The forum is pretty clean and clear on my browser. It's even cheaper than complaining about ads.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Very nice work to everyone involved. 

I hate change but everything looks good!

Very mobile friendly too.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

adrew said:


> 🏆🏆It is only available to users with 15,000+ posts🏆🏆
> 
> (Seriously, I just 'shopped it - will probably get a regular one eventually)


I honestly spent way too long looking for the gold membership. 😆


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> I honestly spent way too long looking for the gold membership. 😆


🤦‍♂️


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to hide the sidebar using Ublock or Adblock? Thank you


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

DonPatrizio said:


> Can someone tell me how to hide the sidebar using Ublock or Adblock? Thank you


posted a page or 2 back.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> posted a page or 2 back.


Thanks, I don't know where to put that line though.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> I had all day to play with this and think about it. My conclusion is this was a terrible decision. Taking a dying medium with an aging user base and completely overhaul it is a nonsensical decision. Thumbs down to whoever was the ultimate deciding person to approve this change.


thats the most amusing part of this - taking an older audience and subjecting them to something with more younger-folk focused features that more closely mimics social media seems like a dumb move.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> thats the most amusing part of this - taking an older audience and subjecting them to something with more younger-folk focused features that more closely mimics social media seems like a dumb move.


What specifically makes it more targeted at a younger crowd besides the "like" button? This interface sucks, regardless, and I feel like 26 year old me would feel the same.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Veedubgti said:


> What specifically makes it more targeted at a younger crowd besides the "like" button? This interface sucks, regardless, and I feel like 26 year old me would feel the same.


I like this post. 👍


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> I got the premium membership, but I can't find the option to turn off the sidebar. Does anyone know where that is?


Account settings -> preferences -> Enable Focus reading mode


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Okay, I can confirm that the ignore function is much more robust on this platform.

Posts (and quoted posts) from users on the ignore list don't show up at all. The only thing I see is this (blue highlight) with no mention of a hidden post if I click through to the thread.


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

Not sure what to do. My head hurts looking at the new layout.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

If you had asked if I wanted to change, I would have said no... but after using it for a couple days, I don't mind it at all.


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

Car Problems said:


> Actually search sucked before too


I never had an issue with it. 😜


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> If you had asked if I wanted to change, I would have said no... but after using it for a couple days, I don't mind it at all.


Seriously, once you get your preferences set it works quite well. The only thing I can knock is the fact that the $20 premium is necessary to get it fully back to the old full width view and no ads. But its worth the $20. The new layout with the alerts and "new" function works flawlessly to keep up on the things I'm actually interested in.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I actually really like the like feature, only because it will (hopefully) prevent quoting long posts and replying with "."

INB4 you do that to me.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

nismodrifter said:


> Not sure what to do. My head hurts looking at the new layout.


alt+f4 or cmd+q if on mac


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

nismodrifter said:


> Not sure what to do. My head hurts looking at the new layout.


in your adblock filter list add this

! 2020-11-25 VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
www.vwvortex.com##.sidebar.block-outer.col
www.vwvortex.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar
www.vwvortex.com##.section.auth-providers
www.vwvortex.com##.p-footer
www.vwvortex.com##.is-sticky.p-navSticky.p-header
www.vwvortex.com##.sidebar
www.vwvortex.com##.forum-list-wrapper > .main > .block

enable dark mode.
go here








Preferences







www.vwvortex.com





see if that helps.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Oh wow, the new Ignore function is _really_ good, no more quotes, no more "there is a hidden post here" lines, nothing, just _poof_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

Aseras said:


> in your adblock filter list add this
> 
> ! 2020-11-25 VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
> www.vwvortex.com##.sidebar.block-outer.col
> ...


That's much better, thank you.

Now can someone tell me how to set it up so that I don't have to click "mark forum read" whenever I leave the page?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

If you start typing a reply to a thread and close your window, it is saved in memory next time you hit the reply button, even across different devices. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> If you start typing a reply to a thread and close your window, it is saved in memory next time you hit the reply button, even across different devices. That's pretty sweet.


yup you can even save drafts


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Is it possible to hide the filler column to the right of he posts, so there is more viewable area?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Rav_VW said:


> Is it possible to hide the filler column to the right of he posts, so there is more viewable area?


Read the previous couple of pages. 🙂


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Aseras said:


> in your adblock filter list add this
> 
> ! 2020-11-25 VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
> www.vwvortex.com##.sidebar.block-outer.col
> ...


Oh hell yes. I had to spend time googling to figure out how to add a filter, but holy hell was it worth the time. Thanks!


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

This forum is very hard to read now. The font for the titles are darker and easier to see but yet theres just too much white and space in the actual discussion area going on. Im seriously thinking of going to another forum and not coming back. This sucks!


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Car Problems said:


> This forum is very hard to read now. The font for the titles are darker and easier to see but yet theres just too much white and space in the actual discussion area going on. Im seriously thinking of going to another forum and not coming back. This sucks!


good luck with that. 

Edit: I'm upset with myself that this was my 6,000th post.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Still pretty bad and a lot of scrolling on mobile.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The first "Recommended Reading" thread below the last post in this thread is titled "Who wants the old Vortex format back?"... from 10 years ago. (Even the last post is from 2010.)


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Son said:


> The first "Recommended Reading" thread below the last post in this thread is titled "Who wants the old Vortex format back?"... from 10 years ago. (Even the last post is from 2010.)


That section is like a time machine. Yesterday it was recommending threads from 2001! Today, all of them are from 2010. I'm waiting for it to recommend the "fents, crub, brik" thread.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

Son said:


> The first "Recommended Reading" thread below the last post in this thread is titled "Who wants the old Vortex format back?"... from 10 years ago. (Even the last post is from 2010.)


Rennlist does a good job with the recommended threads. Sometimes its so good a match I cant tell I'm in something else.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

I'm guessing the recommendations will get better with time. Depending on the algorithm it might not really work with a bunch of migrated data. Who knows.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

MK7 forum is like this. Sorta like it after almost a year on there. Dark mode helped and it seems I've got the ads blocked for now................


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I get that the old forum was old and this is prettier....but man is it hard to go through posts.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> I get that the old forum was old and this is prettier....but man is it hard to go through posts.


I need to read back a few pages but I feel the old forum made it easier to see which threads were new and which ones I had replied to


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

NotFast said:


> I need to read back a few pages but I feel the old forum made it easier to see which threads were new and which ones I had replied to


I find this to be far better in that respect. If you haven't read it, the title is bold. If you have, it's not. And it actually tracks what you've read rather than just marking everything read every time you log in.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Chmeeee said:


> I find this to be far better in that respect. If you haven't read it, the title is bold. If you have, it's not. And it actually tracks what you've read rather than just marking everything read every time you log in.


Same. I've also seen a bunch of comments in this thread about not being able to "mark a thread read" and I don't think I've ever done that before. Old and new forums software has always done that for me. Bold and top of the Following lsit? Unread posts. Not bold and moving down the list? No unread posts.

One usage shift for me now is that I use the Alerts a lot, and I never used to. Tells you when someone has actually commented on one of your followed threads. Quick and easy.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm guessing the recommendations will get better with time. Depending on the algorithm it might not really work with a bunch of migrated data. Who knows.


The database is likely still indexing posts. Having 20 years of content to go through will take awhile. The one good thing is the new forum software is properly indexing content prior to the May 2010 vB migration (search will find posts from the ZeroForum era). When the forum was moved to vB, the vB search function wouldn't return any posts on a search unless it was a newly created thread or someone replied to a migrated thread after the transition (which forced an index update in the database).

Ironically all the recommended posts coming up on the bottom of this one is complaining about the "new" vB forum software in 2010!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I still can't figure out the best way to get to the first unread post in a thread when I go back into one. The old software had a first unread button (or whatever).


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

davewg said:


> I still can't figure out the best way to get to the first unread post in a thread when I go back into one. The old software had a first unread button (or whatever).


You hit the "a moment ago" or whatever the time interval is above the profile name on the main forum page. It works the same way the







button used to. I also just realized that the "reply" button works the same way the old "reply with quote" button did. The "quote" button works like the old "+" did.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

1) The "Suggested Reads" on the bottom need to go.
2) There needs to be defined boundaries with in a thread to pick apart "individual's individual typed content vs the hog pog of signatures, member profile id, ads, and business happening in between". Possibly smaller font for profile avatars....it's a mess sorting through 
80 lines of ~text for only ~20 individual posts between all this garbage.
3) Upload picture system worked fine up till last night, now everything crashes, everything closes.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

davewg said:


> I still can't figure out the best way to get to the first unread post in a thread when I go back into one. The old software had a first unread button (or whatever).


Just click the thread title and it will bring you there. It won't work the first time you read an old thread in the new software, but from then on it works perfectly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> *Just click the thread title and it will bring you there. * It won't work the first time you read an old thread in the new software, but from then on it works perfectly.


Learn something new every day. All this time I was clicking on the small time based link above the poster's name.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> You hit the "a moment ago" or whatever the time interval is above the profile name on the main forum page. It works the same way the
> View attachment 52265
> button used to.


That seems to just bring you to the most recent post, not necessarily the first unread post.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> 1) The "Suggested Reads" on the bottom need to go.
> 2) There needs to be defined boundaries with in a thread to pick apart "individual's individual typed content vs the hog pog of signatures, member profile id, ads, and business happening in between". Possibly smaller font for profile avatars....it's a mess sorting through
> 80 lines of ~text for only ~20 individual posts between all this garbage.
> 3) Upload picture system worked fine up till last night, now everything crashes, everything closes.


You can choose to have minimized or full signatures in your preferences. Also, try switching between "comfort" and "card" view format, you may find one better than the other from a viewing standpoint.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

^ Thanks, I'm not seeing any differences between the modes (comfort vs card), I'll try in another 24 maybe their system is screwy. 

Per issue #3) "Chrome crashes during uploads": I opened Vortex with Internet Explorer ? (Icon looks like Saturn). Runs much smoother, pics upload easily.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

NotFast said:


> I need to read back a few pages but I feel the old forum made it easier to see which threads were new and which ones I had replied to


I agree, the "Eye" symbol to show that you're in that thread is not as visible as the old way. At least if it was a different colour.


----------



## wuman82 (Jul 22, 2006)

Can you not see when the thread was started anymore? I don’t want to keep venturing into threads that are years old without realizing.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

wuman82 said:


> Can you not see when the thread was started anymore? I don’t want to keep venturing into threads that are years old without realizing.


Sure you can, right underneath the thread title is who started it, then when they started it, and then what forum it is in (assuming you're looking at your following page).


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Is there a function go to the last page of a thread in one click?


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

There are "Points" in my profile info. 

What are Points? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Lwize said:


> There are "Points" in my profile info.
> 
> What are Points? 🤷‍♂️


Arbitrary scoring system that doesn't really change/effect anything so far as I can tell. You get points if people like/react to your posts, for posting, uploading etc. (i think).



someguy123 said:


> Is there a function go to the last page of a thread in one click?


I'm having mixed results. The forum is now supposed to keep track of threads you've already gone through and automatically bring you to the most recent post or where you had left off, but it is only working sporadically for me. I'm not sure if maybe you have to enter the thread in a particular way for it to work.


----------



## antilock (Feb 20, 2015)

From what I've noticed so far, this new software appears to be quite slow compared to the old software. If it wasn't for that I'd be happy with it.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

antilock said:


> From what I've noticed so far, this new software appears to be quite slow compared to the old software. If it wasn't for that I'd be happy with it.


Any particular examples? I'm finding the opposite.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

I am also finding the opposite.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Also, sucks that you can no longer see exact locations at a glance (you have to rollover), especially since the vast majority of members are American.


----------



## chocofrappe55 (Dec 14, 2016)

I've seen too many bustling forums literally turned into a wasteland by a lousy software update. 

You turn a perfectly functioning, well laid out easy to read forum into a clusterf__k nighmare of garbage dumpster turned upside down.

Good luck with this. But in 3 months or so compare traffic stats to pre-update.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This software seems to be functioning just fine, no one is having any trouble commenting on threads, and starting new threads, about how much they hate it.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

chocofrappe55 said:


> I've seen too many bustling forums literally turned into a wasteland by a lousy software update.
> 
> You turn a perfectly functioning, well laid out easy to read forum into a clusterf__k nighmare of garbage dumpster turned upside down.
> 
> Good luck with this. But in 3 months or so compare traffic stats to pre-update.


🧻🧺✂✂✂💔❌❎🆙🆒🆕🔄👁️‍🗨️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿🚸💯

I'm afraid I'd have to agree regarding the analogy of upsidedown rubbishdumpster frightmare clusterfvck.

Like going from absolute classic to hideously grotesque in my opinion.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

chocofrappe55 said:


> I've seen too many bustling forums literally turned into a wasteland by a lousy software update.
> 
> You turn a perfectly functioning, well laid out easy to read forum into a clusterf__k nighmare of garbage dumpster turned upside down.
> 
> Good luck with this. But in 3 months or so compare traffic stats to pre-update.



I'm sure they're crying themselves to sleep with the # of premium memberships they sold this week. I'm happy with the image pasting.


----------



## wuman82 (Jul 22, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Sure you can, right underneath the thread title is who started it, then when they started it, and then what forum it is in (assuming you're looking at your following page).


not for me. I don’t see a thread start date in either following page or main page. Is this a premium member “feature”?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In the old software, wasn't the thread title also displayed at both top and bottom? I do wish they could display the thread title at the bottom of the last post. I usually open a new tab for all my unread threads at one time and then read and dismiss them one after another. But with 5 to 10 opened tabs, I lose track of the subject of each thread and have to scroll to the top to see the subject, and then back down to where I left off. I could do without the totally irrelevant Recommended Reading.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

Is there any way to remove users' icons from the layout? The new font style and size isn't helping either, but it's just not possible to quickly scan subjects anymore with these icons displayed. Completely overwhelming visually.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> In the old software, wasn't the thread title also displayed at both top and bottom? I do wish they could display the thread title at the bottom of the last post. I usually open a new tab for all my unread threads at one time and then read and dismiss them one after another. But with 5 to 10 opened tabs, I lose track of the subject of each thread and have to scroll to the top to see the subject, and then back down to where I left off. I could do without the totally irrelevant Recommended Reading.


While not as convenient or clear, a quick look at the URL will remind you of which thread you're trolling in.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> While not as convenient or clear, a quick look at the URL will remind you of which thread you're trolling in.


I guess I have to reduce the number of items showing in that portion of the browser. I've only got about 5 characters displayed after https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/. So I have to kind of guess what it says.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Anyone figure out how to delete a reply?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sporin said:


> This software seems to be functioning just fine, no one is having any trouble commenting on threads, and starting new threads, about how much they hate it.


I was under the impression the new software would improve my comments. It did not...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

wuman82 said:


> not for me. I don’t see a thread start date in either following page or main page. Is this a premium member “feature”?


Do you not see this? Right under the thread title?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Searching by username seems to be working now, as long as I remember to change the drop-down at the bottom to sort by date rather than "relevance." Is there any way to get it to default to date, or just remove the magic 8 ball option entirely?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Duvel said:


> Is there any way to remove users' icons from the layout? The new font style and size isn't helping either, but it's just not possible to quickly scan subjects anymore with these icons displayed. Completely overwhelming visually.


Do you mean the avatars next to the user names inside a thread. or the ones in the thread list in a forum page?


----------



## wuman82 (Jul 22, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Do you not see this? Right under the thread title?
> 
> View attachment 52791


This is what I see on my iPhone 









I just looked on my iPad for the first time since the transition, the start date is showing properly on my iPad.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

chocofrappe55 said:


> I've seen too many bustling forums literally turned into a wasteland by a lousy software update.
> 
> You turn a perfectly functioning, well laid out easy to read forum into a clusterf__k nighmare of garbage dumpster turned upside down.
> 
> Good luck with this. But in 3 months or so compare traffic stats to pre-update.


i think you're probably right, at least for me. Since the unveiling I've found myself on here only a handful of times, and only for a few minutes at a go solely based on the new layout. I feel the new layout does not provide any benefit over the old layout and it takes away from my user experience. I'm probably, after almost 20 years on VWVortex and TCL going to fade off this forum unfortunately.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

chocofrappe55 said:


> I've seen too many bustling forums literally turned into a wasteland by a lousy software update.
> 
> You turn a perfectly functioning, well laid out easy to read forum into a clusterf__k nighmare of garbage dumpster turned upside down.
> 
> *Good luck with this. But in 3 months or so compare traffic stats to pre-update.*



I doubt it would matter. Not only have the number of ad zones (with larger IAB sizes) increased so much under the new platform, in addition to the site sponsor banners having been pushed out, it's already way more profitable. You could cut the traffic in half and VS would still make more money than they did a year ago.

Plus, also consider that Vortex is the largest forum in their stable, but one of (if not the) last of their owned forums not on XF, this migration standardization streamlines expenses further. 

We only _think_ that TCL is the most-viewed because it's the most actively posted-in. But the majority of traffic to these forums is searchers/lurkers, who will see more ads than regular users, thus making their visits even more profitable.


I don't like it, but (a) I'm an old man, (b) I don't work here anymore, and (c) none of our griping is going to change a damn thing.



[heads towards the door before new management tells me to leave]


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

There are a few things I would have done differently, like smaller sidebar ads, only 300x wide and don't take as much real estate. I don't like the tool bar at the bottom of the reply box. I also would have utilized the prefix feature and condensed many of the forums. These are are preferences and not a make or break in visiting the site.

Overall, the migration went as smooth as could be expected for such a large endevor.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

yo

dis forum done been dubbychub crubbed much rash by busy burshes plus quad shid brix tumble trash can now the knocks too hard 4 any core undone bleaching eyeballs 2 bleed,
w3rd.










ok heres the ting take a corner at 35 or 45racing a * * * * had a blow out sled into the crub hit 2 fents 2 burshes 4 brick and a trash can but anywho now I have a load cam knock it sounds like but I'm not sure my oil pan may have got pushed back alittle so I dont know if my oil pump got damgaed and itsn't get oil to the top of the cams does anyone have any ideas what else it could be and yea I spanked the little rice hatch back


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Abe Froman said:


> We only _think_ that TCL is the most-viewed because it's the most actively posted-in. *But the majority of traffic to these forums is searchers/lurkers, who will see more ads than regular users, thus making their visits even more profitable.*


Ding ding ding. Winner. Yup, all you have to do is look at the replies and views and see the difference. 

With our site, I repeatedly say, when you are replying in a thread, you are not replying to the person who started or even another reply but to the thousands of eyes lurking. The owners looking the lurkers to be just as important as the people creating the content.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> yo
> w3rd.


Wait, is that a real sign?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Wait, is that a real sign?


On an image search it pops up and directs to pg 14 of the actual thread:









VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum







www.vwvortex.com





But,
I didn't see it there.

They do look real though like somebody had them made up,
goodstuff.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Pay the $20 for premium, switch to comfort mode, switch to dark mode, minimize signatures (although I have mine on full), and swap focus reading on. These settings, + the new alert and new feature tailored to only follow TCL and Off topic makes this, in my opinion, a vastly improved user experience.

Use it, play with it, and you'll learn it. Right now most of the complaints are coming more from a perspective of "this is different and not what I'm used to" than legitimate complaints. I'll admit I hated it when I first logged on, everything was different, I didn't know where to look/find things. A few hours later and I was thinking, "hmm, this is pretty good actually" Now, I can honestly say it's an improvement. 

On another note, I need that sign in my garage.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Wait, is that a real sign?





stiggy-pug said:


> They do look real though like somebody had them made up,
> goodstuff.




Yes--that's my living room 🤣


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> They do look real though like somebody had them made up,


It looks great. I wouldn't mind getting one, although that would mean endless explanation of an Internet joke to most people visiting my garage. And as always, if you have to explain a joke, it never is funny.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Abe Froman said:


> Yes--that's my living room, *please blur the carpet.* 🤣


Fixed for more Internet joke.

So where did you get the sign?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Really not understanding the major gripes and threatening to leave the forum. Like ok, go ahead I guess? Get an adblocker if you must, it is more than fine with one installed. Seems like a silly thing to gripe about when the content should reign supreme.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Anybody have issues with the site crashing/not wanting to load?

via iOS on chrome I should add. Strange, it’s been happening the last few days.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Really not understanding the major gripes and threatening to leave the forum. Like ok, go ahead I guess? Get an adblocker if you must, it is more than fine with one installed. Seems like a silly thing to gripe about when the content should reign supreme.


I love this place but now that there is 400 pixels of white space to the right I simply cannot stomach it! 










/s


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Sporin said:


> I love this place but now that there is 400 pixels of white space to the right I simply cannot stomach it!


I'm confused. You paid for the premium right? Did you click the "focused reading" option in preferences only available to premium members? It removes the side bar.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

/s means I was being sarcastic. 

I have no issues with the new site and Premium made it even cleaner.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Sporin said:


> /s means sarcasm.


Well I feel foolish, clearly quoted your reply, saw the "/s/" and deleted thinking "what the hell is that doing here, must be left over script."


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

GLI Dan said:


> Well I feel foolish, clearly quoted your reply, saw the "/s/" and deleted thinking "what the hell is that doing here, must be left over script."


No worries.


----------



## chocofrappe55 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sporin said:


> I love this place but now that there is 400 pixels of white space to the right I simply cannot stomach it!
> 
> 
> 
> /s


More like 800 pixels. I'm using a 1440p resolution and the forum barely fills half of the screen.

The efficiency quotient of the new layout is like 15%. 85% of the screen real estate is literally garbage or grey wasteland. The gaps between text in posts are massive. The line with the post number and time posted is too tall. So is the line between the post (with reply, quote buttons), why do they need to be so f-ing tall? I can only see 3 one-liner posts per page!!! Two if those posts have a few lines! It needs like 10x more scrolling. This is completely r-rded. With old layout I could see like 20 posts on one page. All the text is scattered over everything with the same font with no separation (be it functional, structural or actual post text), it's very hard to concentrate on posts with all this garbage white noise.

This software is a snitshow. We'll get used to it. But now I noticed I hesitate before coming to this forum. Same reason I don't visit many others. Subconsciously I know the forum is a mess to read and I choose not to visit it unless I REALLY want to read it. So from usual 5-10 peeks a day I went to like, one.

If it's the same for others, well, you'll get 10x less visits/posts per user per day, less sponsor views etc. Like I said, just watch the traffic and see the trends in a few months. This was a bad decision by administration and they will regret it soon.


----------



## antilock (Feb 20, 2015)

Hopefully it speeds up but so far I've found the new software here to be slower than a Citroen 2CV.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

antilock said:


> Hopefully it speeds up but so far I've found the new software here to be slower than a Citroen 2CV.


ALL HAIL THE SNAIL!!!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Also, sucks that you can no longer see exact locations at a glance (you have to rollover), especially since the vast majority of members are American.


I just this morning realized this. I didn't realize how often I looked at locations before, but I find that I'm constantly looking for it now that it's not readily there.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I’ve already gotten completely used to the new format. I like the added functionality.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It looks great. I wouldn't mind getting one, although that would mean endless explanation of an Internet joke to most people visiting my garage. And as always, if you have to explain a joke, it never is funny.
> 
> So where did you get the sign?


I custom ordered a batch last year for the former VMG team. They weren't too expensive, but the shipping was brutal for an order < 10pc

I hear you. The people who ask why my license plates look like this are countless:


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Is it possible to delete a post? I just made one in error and... can't seem to find a way to delete it?


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Abe Froman said:


> I custom ordered a batch last year for the former VMG team. They weren't too expensive, but the shipping was brutal for an order < 10pc
> 
> I hear you. The people who ask why my license plates look like this are countless:


Ha, love it. Out of curiosity, what set up are you running on M3? stock or spacers? Been debating if I want to deal with the hassle of spacers for the marginal aesthetic improvement.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

chocofrappe55 said:


> More like 800 pixels. I'm using a 1440p resolution and the forum barely fills half of the screen.
> 
> The efficiency quotient of the new layout is like 15%. 85% of the screen real estate is literally garbage or grey wasteland. The gaps between text in posts are massive. The line with the post number and time posted is too tall. So is the line between the post (with reply, quote buttons), why do they need to be so f-ing tall? I can only see 3 one-liner posts per page!!! Two if those posts have a few lines! It needs like 10x more scrolling. This is completely r-rded. With old layout I could see like 20 posts on one page. All the text is scattered over everything with the same font with no separation (be it functional, structural or actual post text), it's very hard to concentrate on posts with all this garbage white noise.
> 
> ...


I am running less resolution than you and the sidebar takes less than 1/3 of the screen for me. I also have zero space between posts; no more scrolling than before. Run an adblocker.



adrew said:


> Is it possible to delete a post? I just made one in error and... can't seem to find a way to delete it?


Following. This is kind of a bigger deal.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Following. This is kind of a bigger deal.


I just edited it to say "deleted" - but I like to be tidier than that.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

GLI Dan said:


> Ha, love it. Out of curiosity, what set up are you running on M3? stock or spacers? Been debating if I want to deal with the hassle of spacers for the marginal aesthetic improvement.



295/35-19 rears on OE wheels w/ 7.5mm spacer
275/35-19 fronts on OE wheels w/ 10mm spacer


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*New Names*

What are the numbers post update? I've been seeing new posters on threads who have a high number of posts but aren't regulars.

Looks like something has brought some lurkers back out.

It's got some better features and change can be good. In this instance it is. If layout makes sonw walk then so be it, there's no shortage of others that will fill the void.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

Burnette said:


> *New Names*
> 
> What are the numbers post update? I've been seeing new posters on threads who have a high number of posts but aren't regulars.


...Like Steve Jobs?

What the heck is up with that account?


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

NJRoadfan said:


> ...Like Steve Jobs?
> 
> What the heck is up with that account?


Ha!

Haven't seen that one but have seen more non regulars posting now.

Change is good, snit gets stale.

But the couch. I wasn't ready to let go of the couch


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I just realized I have not seen the new site yet. I do my mobile browsing through Tapatalk and I guess I’ve only been on my phone all week. I’m almost afraid to log in on my computer


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I really like how easy it is to post an article now, no more cut and pasting the title, source link, and a snippet of text, you just past the URL and boom, the software does the rest.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

thegave said:


> I just realized I have not seen the new site yet. I do my mobile browsing through Tapatalk and I guess I’ve only been on my phone all week. I’m almost afraid to log in on my computer


I have to sign out and log back in tapatalk every time I start the app on my phone. Do you have the same issue?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Abe Froman said:


> I custom ordered a batch last year for the former VMG team. They weren't too expensive, but the shipping was brutal for an order < 10pc
> 
> I hear you. The people who ask why my license plates look like this are countless:


How many people ask why you misspelled Cubs?


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

I like dark mode. It will take some getting used to, but new features will be nice.


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

I've tried a variety of settings and I can't shake the feeling that this forum looks too messy. I would encourage the admin team to find a way to cut down some of the clutter in this forum design.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

Sporin said:


> I really like how easy it is to post an article now, no more cut and pasting the title, source link, and a snippet of text, you just past the URL and boom, the software does the rest.


Dang. I did it the old way, Ha!

Maybe we need a test thread to post in to try stuff out and have info about features we're not aware of. Or is that what we're doing here?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Pics in sigs need to be height restricted or just freaking banned.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

atomicalex said:


> Pics in sigs need to be height restricted or just freaking banned.


I turned off signatures, the sizes are all over the place and the ones with quotes are even more distracting.


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

TangoRed said:


> I've tried a variety of settings and I can't shake the feeling that this forum looks too messy. I would encourage the admin team to find a way to cut down some of the clutter in this forum design.


It is hard on the eyes, IMO. I can see this reducing my time on here quite a bit... that's probably a good thing


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

atomicalex said:


> Pics in sigs need to be height restricted or just freaking banned.


Searches for long cat photo.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Those of you with complaints of layout and viewing, I'm legitimately curious what settings and screen resolution you're running. I have no issues, this is how mine looks:


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

GLI Dan said:


> Those of you with complaints of layout and viewing, I'm legitimately curious what settings and screen resolution you're running. I have no issues, this is how mine looks:
> View attachment 53275


Ah. I see that I get a right column that you don't because I'm not a premium member.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

You can remove it with uBlock


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

TangoRed said:


> Ah. I see that I get a right column that you don't because I'm not a premium member.


Yeah, I somewhat suspect the biggest gripe is the right hand bar and paying the $20/yr is the only way to enable the "focus reading" option which turns it off. I get reimbursed for several of my monthly music/video subscription services through my credit card so I figured $20/yr for something I interact with nearly daily is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

Sortafast said:


> I like dark mode. It will take some getting used to, but new features will be nice.



Some say dark mode is a pathway to abilities some forum members feel unnatural.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

GLI Dan said:


> Yeah, I somewhat suspect the biggest gripe is the right hand bar and paying the $20/yr is the only way to enable the "focus reading" option which turns it off. I get reimbursed for several of my monthly music/video subscription services through my credit card so I figured $20/yr for something I interact with nearly daily is a drop in the bucket.


I think I lose more than $20 in couch cushions throughout the year.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Off Pump said:


> Some say dark mode is a pathway to abilities some forum members feel unnatural.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I have to sign out and log back in tapatalk every time I start the app on my phone. Do you have the same issue?


No. I had trouble with access during the downtime, not remembering it was upgrade weekend, so logged out. After I remembered the upgrade, I waited until the site was live to log back in and no issues to report. Functionality and UE are identical so far.

Wait that’s not true. When I got back in everything was marked as unread and that feature where threads remain unread until you read them carries over. I did not have the desktop issue where opening unread threads took me back to the first thread. I believe I was dropped off at the last read post before the upgrade, but it may be slightly earlier. I’m noticing now that when I visit (some) previously read threads (subsequent to the upgrade) I still seem to land on the same post I was sent to when I first read the thread post-upgrade. But this thread brought me straight to my earlier post, which was the last viewed.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I noticed the Recommended Reading topics are very much on topic now, so they must have finished indexing the site. 

For instance, under the Nikola EV thread...










Old, but on topic.

Also, very cool that you can drag an image corner to resize it.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

For those using Tapatalk...you don't need it. Xenfor works real well on phones.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Sporin said:


> I noticed the Recommended Reading topics are very much on topic now, so they must have finished indexing the site.


The whole rest of the site is recommended reading as far as I'm concerned. I don't need any recommendations.

How often do you finish reading a thread and think, "damn...if only a similar topic was recently discussed so I can read even _more _of it."?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

kiznarsh said:


> How often do you finish reading a thread and think, "damn...if only a similar topic was recently discussed so I can read even _more _of it."?


Almost never  but people were complaining a lot about how poorly this feature was working earlier so I wanted to note that it seems to be working very well now.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

atomicalex said:


> Pics in sigs need to be height restricted or just freaking banned.


Uncheck the "Always show expanded signatures" option in the preferences menu.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Recommended Reading is now both relevant and exactly what you'd expect for this thread.  Never change, VWVortex. (Also - being able to screencap then copy/paste is almost worth the price of admission by itself.)


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

yea the recommended articles are much better now. although ive never cared on other forums that had it and probably wont now


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

so something new i just noticed. you cant delete your comments anymore like before.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

absoluteczech said:


> so something new i just noticed. you cant delete your comments anymore like before.


Yeah, it has been coming up a lot. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

GLI Dan said:


> Yeah, I somewhat suspect the biggest gripe is the right hand bar and paying the $20/yr is the only way to enable the "focus reading" option which turns it off. I get reimbursed for several of my monthly music/video subscription services through my credit card so I figured $20/yr for something I interact with nearly daily is a drop in the bucket.



Wut? People pay for TCL? Is porn still free?


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Off Pump said:


> Some say dark mode is a pathway to abilities some forum members feel unnatural.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Now the software is _begging_ me to allow push notifications. This is a forum, not some social media 💩.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

TangoRed said:


> Ah. I see that I get a right column that you don't because I'm not a premium member.



in your adblock filter list add this

! 2020-11-25 VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum
www.vwvortex.com##.sidebar.block-outer.col
www.vwvortex.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar
www.vwvortex.com##.section.auth-providers
www.vwvortex.com##.p-footer
www.vwvortex.com##.is-sticky.p-navSticky.p-header
www.vwvortex.com##.sidebar
www.vwvortex.com##.forum-list-wrapper > .main > .block


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Lwize said:


> Now the software is _begging_ me to allow push notifications. This is a forum, not some social media 💩.


I had that happen to me twice this evening, both times it wouldn’t allow me to click anything so I just ended up closing the window.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

The list of most popular forums should be within the past month or maybe the past year, not of all time -- because the Golf/Jetta Mk4 isn't _still_ the most popular forum anymore, is it!?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> The list of most popular forums should be within the past month or maybe the past year, not of all time -- because the Golf/Jetta Mk4 isn't _still_ the most popular forum anymore, is it!?


1.8t never dies


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> 1.8t never dies


But every component surrounding it will


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

I 99% like the upgrade but one thing that would be nice would be if the forum scrolled and increased the page # automatically, like Rennlist does. I do like that the Forum catalogues your last location so you jump right back into the thread, but the continuous scrolling (with page options) would be wonderful.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

GLI Dan said:


> But every component surrounding it will


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

AG-Admin said:


> In an effort to bring the various communities of VWVortex, Fourtitude, and MWerks closer together, we’re moving forward with a move to re-merge the forums back into the original larger VWVortex community as part of the migration and upgrade of the platform. *Years ago, we took the step of segmenting these communities out to allow each to provide greater specificity in discussion, and it has had the wonderful outcome of creating three strong forums with active and vibrant discourse, which we’re incredibly proud of.* As part of the migration to better forum software, and since certain forum categories can no longer be shared easily between the three communities without breaking them apart, the three are being re-merged into one. This will have the added benefit of bringing three disparate communities with related interests together, and is especially important in light of how many shared categories existed between the three forums.



Oh did you?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

If I zoom out the feed looks more familiar, but the margins don't adapt and it looks like a newspaper column, can the forum be made to auto-resize to fit the window/zoom?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

i guess i'm the old man yelling at the clouds....i hate this new format....


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

already crashed today? I got an error accessing the site a few mins ago... it just said unexpected error and try again.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

Is there a way to reply to threads without subscribing to them?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

NoGrip61 said:


> Is there a way to reply to threads without subscribing to them?


Is that kind like dropping the mic and walking out?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

NoGrip61 said:


> Is there a way to reply to threads without subscribing to them?


not sure, but you can disable the notifications so youre not getting alerted of new posts


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Is there a way or place to see both your followed threads and forums on the same page (like it used to be)?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NoGrip61 said:


> Is there a way to reply to threads without subscribing to them?


Why?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

NoGrip61 said:


> Is there a way to reply to threads without subscribing to them?












The "Automatically watch content..." option?

Pasting images is cool.

Can PMs/Conversations no longer be deleted? Is there still a "inbox" cap for how many messages/conversations you can store?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

How do you change your text color in signatures now? 

[color =rgb(36, 181, 187)]Hey[/color]
[color =#19657D]Hey[/color]

Both ways work in posts but not in sigs?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Doesn't seem like it works in posts either?


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Can you change or make it an option to better highlight the threads that one is following like in my screenshot below? I made the green and white for it to pop against the rest of the page. The normal grey gets lost when you quickly look at it in Desktop on my end.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Tommietank said:


> Can you change or make it an option to better highlight the threads that one is following like in my screenshot below? I made the green and white for it to pop against the rest of the page. The normal grey gets lost when you quickly look at it in Desktop on my end.


Agreed. This is definitely my largest peeve about the upgrade. That little eye is almost invisible.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

If you're looking for threads that you're following, why don't you just go to the list of threads that you're following?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Stromaluski said:


> If you're looking for threads that you're following, why don't you just go to the list of threads that you're following?
> View attachment 54664


Could. It's just an extra step when before we could look at new threads and followed threads on one page (easily).


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I've had my Following page bookmarked for a decade or so, and the bookmark didn't change with the update.

If you are going to the Car Longe and scanning for topics you are following, you aren't making it easy on yourself.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Tommietank said:


> Can you change or make it an option to better highlight the threads that one is following like in my screenshot below? I made the green and white for it to pop against the rest of the page. The normal grey gets lost when you quickly look at it in Desktop on my end.


this would be awesome. i like to see all the new topics and see if something i commented on has a new comment on the same page


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

one thing i found is its very hard to search for *threads created* by yourself or someone, seem is you go to your profile it will only show recent threads, but finding someone elses threads from awhile ago is rather more difficult. advanced search seems to pull threads and posts and there is no way to just select threads started by "user"


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> one thing i found is its very hard to search for *threads created* by yourself or someone, seem is you go to your profile it will only show recent threads, but finding someone elses threads from awhile ago is rather more difficult. advanced search seems to pull threads and posts and there is no way to just select threads started by "user"


Click on the username and then click on discussions. It seems to show everything for started threads there.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Click on the username and then click on discussions. It seems to show everything for started threads there.


Yea thats where I went, but it seemed like it didnt show for some people


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

thegave said:


> Can PMs/Conversations no longer be deleted? Is there still a "inbox" cap for how many messages/conversations you can store?


Bueller?


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

thegave said:


> Bueller?



Beats me.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

​
Has Bob forsaken us?

Has amscray of TCL yella couchway doomed us to the slackless shackles gone bubbly poppup video stylee of forum?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok.. so what exactly are the Premium Forums that cost 20 bucks a year?
.
And I usually go to Alerts and grab a thread in a sub forum that I want versus scrolling down the huge list to get to TCL or OT.
It's very inefficient.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Ok.. so what exactly are the Premium Forums that cost 20 bucks a year?
> .
> And I usually go to Alerts and grab a thread in a sub forum that I want versus scrolling down the huge list to get to TCL or OT.
> It's very inefficient.


Vapoware so far. Honestly no idea.

The reduced ads and focus reading mode is where the value is at anyways.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Ok.. so what exactly are the Premium Forums that cost 20 bucks a year?
> .
> And I usually go to Alerts and grab a thread in a sub forum that I want versus scrolling down the huge list to get to TCL or OT.
> It's very inefficient.


Premium forums are useless, IMO. No traffic, and no real purpose.

Rather than going through all of that to get to TCL or OT, just follow the forum, and it will put them at the top of the forum list. Next to the start discussion button is the follow forum button.









Then you'll have a My Followed Forums listing at the top of the forums list.











GLI Dan said:


> The reduced ads and focus reading mode is where the value is at anyways.


This. IMO, it's worth $20 a year to support a forum that I've visited almost daily for a LONG time. I've definitely spent way more on much dumber stuff in the past. The reduced ads and focus reading mode are a bonus.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> Premium forums are useless, IMO. No traffic, and no real purpose.
> 
> Rather than going through all of that to get to TCL or OT, just follow the forum, and it will put them at the top of the forum list. Next to the start discussion button is the follow forum button.


Thank you.
I hadn't spent any time really trying to understand the new format- which is my issue.
But that helps a whole lot.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

I'll ask again, as a CertifiedPremium™ user, is there any way to get rid of the archaic page system and have a continuous scroll like Rennlist does? Still page markers but as you drop down the next page auto opens. Its so nice.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

stiggy-pug said:


> ​
> Has Bob forsaken us?


You will pay to know what you really think.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

So is Tapatalk now dead (for TCL/Vortex, I mean)?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> So is Tapatalk now dead (for TCL/Vortex, I mean)?


No it still works, but seems superfluous since the forum works well enough on mobile browsers and Tapatalk just sucks my battery. Turns my phone into a nice handwarmer though.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Is there any way to prevent embedded videos from auto-playing? It's very annoying. Even when quoted in a reply, they still auto-play!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWestlife said:


> Is there any way to prevent embedded videos from auto-playing? It's very annoying. Even when quoted in a reply, they still auto-play!


Must be something to do with your browser. They don't do that for me.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Must be something to do with your browser. They don't do that for me.


Also doesn't happen here.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

thegave said:


> Bueller?


PM's can be deleted. Go to "Conversations". On the right side of your screen there are check boxes next to each conversation. Check the boxes you want to delete and select "Delete" as your action in the pop up at the bottom.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

so funny to read this thread and see the recommended reading being all about how people hated the "new" forums back in 2010.


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

Chris_V said:


> so funny to read this thread and see the recommended reading being all about how people hated the "new" forums back in 2010.
> 
> View attachment 56336


I think this forum lost some simplicity with that redesign too. This redesign took a large jump further into just looking cluttered.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't get why everyone is bitching so much. Maybe it is because I have adblocker on Chrome and mine looks cleaner? I really still don't see why this is so bad. 

I feel like it makes a lot of things easier than the old format like posting a Youtube video, copying a link, copying photos and just pasting them in your post instead of downloading/uploading/hosting/posting. 🤷‍♂️ 

I like the conversation set up better than the old PM system also.


----------



## cloval (Jan 27, 2020)

UncleJB said:


> I don't get why everyone is bitching so much. Maybe it is because I have adblocker on Chrome and mine looks cleaner? I really still don't see why this is so bad.
> 
> I feel like it makes a lot of things easier than the old format like posting a Youtube video, copying a link, copying photos and just pasting them in your post instead of downloading/uploading/hosting/posting. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I like the conversation set up better than the old PM system also.


People like to complain about trivial things instead of finding a solution. Pretty ridiculous to b*#ch about a website that has been free of charge for 20+ years. Use an ad blocker, like you and many others, or like myself and many others, spend the ASTRONOMICAL fee of $20 bucks per YEAR. Set your preferences to your hearts content and away you go.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

thegave said:


> No it still works, but seems superfluous since the forum works well enough on mobile browsers and Tapatalk just sucks my battery. Turns my phone into a nice handwarmer though.


Several days later and my Tapatalk is still not working. It works with every other forum. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> Several days later and my Tapatalk is still not working. It works with every other forum. Anyone else having the same issue?


Mine is 50% working. iPhone works great, iPad fails to log in. Haven’t spent any time troubleshooting the iPad yet. I am using Tapatalk Pro, not the monthly subscription nonsense.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you tried logging out and logging back in, Vad


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

How do you get to "subscribed threads"


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Gitcha Sum said:


> How do you get to "subscribed threads"


They're now Followed threads. Click on your icon on the top right and click on Following.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

It’s too bad with all of the changes they couldn’t figure out how to deal with spam bots.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

patrikman said:


> It’s too bad with all of the changes they couldn’t figure out how to deal with spam bots.


There are very few here compared to other sites.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> There are very few here compared to other sites.


thankfully I don’t spend much time on other sites I guess.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Being able to just copy an image and then paste it, without copying image URL and using tags, that's quite handy.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Being able to just copy an image and then paste it, without copying image URL and using tags, that's quite handy.


And the pic hosting is nice, I’ve deleted tapatalk.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> And the pic hosting is nice, I’ve deleted tapatalk.


You mean just being able to post directly from your phone into the browser? And it being there? I love it. I never use Tapatalk anymore either. I wasn't very happy about this in the beginning but I'll survive.

It also seems like there are a lot more active members since this happened.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I feel like Tapatalk has a cleaner layout for mobile browsing. I’m on an original SE so screen estate is precious.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

thegave said:


> I feel like Tapatalk has a cleaner layout for mobile browsing. I’m on an original SE so screen estate is precious.


What is this, a phone for ants?!

😂 😂 😂

In reality the mobile experience is much better than it used to be in mobile browsers, but if real estate is scarce then I totally understand sticking with Tapatalk. It's clean, and if you have the pro version you have no ads. Which, now that I think about it, I don't have any ads on here but I paid for the membership. At $20/year I think that's a fair trade.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lots of issues with the site on my mobile still. a bit disheartening.

From last night










and a few minutes ago


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Is there a way to disable the hover-overs for users (or in general)? Starting to get really annoying and I keep accidentally clicking Follow on some users.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

If you "tag" someone in a post - does the user get an alert? Like @UncleJB ?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

@UncleJB you tell us. It might be a forum setting that has to be dis/en-abled.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

@thegave - yep it worked! It said "thegave mentioned you in a comment". 

That is another pretty cool feature IMO. Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> @thegave - yep it worked! It said "thegave mentioned you in a comment".
> 
> That is another pretty cool feature IMO. Thanks!


What if you put the user tag in your signature? Every time you post they get a notification. 🤣


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

😂


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Cross Posted from Forum Help: New Forum, Old links ack!

I tried to go though the 27 pages here, but please excuse me if this is already been posted...

.....

When the forum went from zero to vBull there was a way to re-write saved links, references etc. I can't seem to be able to do this for this new format.

All of my saved sites in browser are dead, all FAQ links in Corrado forum are dead (just as 2 instances)/

I tried rewriting the URL, but since a lot of threads do not have the posts title, I have no idea how to make them valid again.

for instance:

A valid URL (Note title and thread ID)

<www.vwvortex.com/threads/corrado-faq-read-this-first.562390/?id=562390>

Old link from FAQ

"https://www.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=736260"

The Thread ID should be valid, I tried the following (along with many other variants) w/o success.

"https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/?id=736260"

If we can not get to old threads from old references then I see the vwvortex finally rendered useless and the final stake driven in.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sdezego said:


> Cross Posted from Forum Help: New Forum, Old links ack!
> 
> I tried to go though the 27 pages here, but please excuse me if this is already been posted...
> 
> ...


Maybe I have finally figured it out:

if you append the thread ID onto the following it will take you to the thread: <https://www.vwvortex.com/showthread.php? + Thread ID

So this works:

<<https://www.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?736260>>


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

It looks like Card view/Tile view changed overnight? How do I fix this now? I can't find the view option...


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

DonPatrizio said:


> It looks like Card view/Tile view changed overnight? How do I fix this now? I can't find the view option...


yeah, I feel old(er than I am) when I can't figure out how to change the formatting (again)


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

DonPatrizio said:


> It looks like Card view/Tile view changed overnight? How do I fix this now? I can't find the view option...


It seems that the card/tile view option has been removed.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Great, let's continue making the transition worse for no reason. Good job guys.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> Great, let's continue making the transition worse for no reason. Good job guys.


Stop complaining. At least they are now GDPR compliant. 🤣


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Edit: I take it back, the dumb software made me think it was unstickied


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Who removed the "following" tag on each post to the little eyeball image? Bigger is better!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Is there really no direct option to search within a thread? I would have looked to see if this question has been asked already, but I can't figure out how.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

thegave said:


> Is there really no direct option to search within a thread? I would have looked to see if this question has been asked already, but I can't figure out how.


Not that I have found. There also used to be a handy quick search bar at the top on any individual forum to enable you to search within that forum. Now you have to go to Advanced Search and select the forum that you want to search in, which is kind of a pain.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Stromaluski said:


> Not that I have found. There also used to be a handy quick search bar at the top on any individual forum to enable you to search within that forum. Now you have to go to Advanced Search and select the forum that you want to search in, which is kind of a pain.


That's basically the same as the old software. I always used the advanced search option so I could choose the poster as well as the search terms and which forum I wanted to search in.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

thegave said:


> Is there really no direct option to search within a thread? I would have looked to see if this question has been asked already, but I can't figure out how.


Not being able to search within a specific thread, not just a specific forum, is a big step backwards. I'd search in this thread, but yeah... you're right.. you can't.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

This isn't too bad. I can get used to it. 👍

Showcase feature is cool.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't even figure out how to find the Advanced Search option???


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

MontoyaF1 said:


> I can't even figure out how to find the Advanced Search option???


Just click in the search bar at the top and it'll pop up.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

This system is garbage. Between typing, adding pictures and the phones keyboard generating on the screen you can't see what you're doing. In PM it took 6 attempts to send photos as you can't even scroll down with out the software thinking you're trying to click on a picture, or banner, or sentence and at times auto freshs/resets to the top of the page. There also needs to be a defined border to articulate direction, I'm not trying to click on the exact content...I'm trying to navigate through and or around it.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Just click in the search bar at the top and it'll pop up.
> View attachment 66404


Thank you. I just tried it, and it works kind of strange. I was trying to find the Jeep Wagoneer thread, but when you type Wagoneer and checkmarked "search titles only," it spit out pages of threads with the word "Wagon." I then tried wrapping my search term in quotes and it did the same thing, which makes no sense since it should only find an exact match. I think the thread I was looking for had Cherokee/Wagoneer in the title, so perhaps the slash made it hard for the search to find the thread. I can see this is going to be a pain to use.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I've never bothered trying to use the inhouse search functions on any of the forums I belong to as they universally seem to be quite worthless and frustrating.

Google is just too easy.

💋


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

stiggy-pug said:


> I've never bothered trying to use the inhouse search functions on any of the forums I belong to as they universally seem to be quite worthless and frustrating.
> 
> Google is just too easy.
> 
> 💋


I totally agree. Never been on a forum where it was worth a damn.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Can we get locations under screennames like we used to have? I miss that.



PsyberVW said:


> This isn't too bad. I can get used to it. 👍
> 
> Showcase feature is cool.


Dude, where the hell have you been????


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Can we get locations under screennames like we used to have? I miss that.


If you hover your mouse over the username, the location shows up.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> If you hover your mouse over the username, the location shows up.


It shows up quicker if you hover over the flag vs the username. If there is no flag, then the user doesn't have a location listed. Occasionally, I see people that only have a country listed, so the flag shows up; but there's no other info available.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Bless whoever just changed the "Following" tag on the community page.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Bless whoever just changed the "Following" tag on the community page.


Ok, so this is new right? Explains why threads I thought I had replied in weren't popping up on my recent/new list. Clearly not following things I thought I was.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

GLI Dan said:


> Ok, so this is new right? Explains why threads I thought I had replied in weren't popping up on my recent/new list. Clearly not following things I thought I was.


Today is first I've noticed it.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> Dude, where the hell have you been????


All over the world, literally.. Back in San Diego now. Missed this place


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Actually, TBH, I moved to being 100% mobile over the last decade and my visits to forums.vortex.com dropped significantly because for a while, there was no app, then there was tapatalk but it didn't support the forum features, and now? What's the consensus on the best way to navigate the new forums from a mobile device? (Iphone/ iOS whatever is latest)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PsyberVW said:


> Actually, TBH, I moved to being 100% mobile over the last decade and my visits to forums.vortex.com dropped significantly because for a while, there was no app, then there was tapatalk but it didn't support the forum features, and now? What's the consensus on the best way to navigate the new forums from a mobile device? (Iphone/ iOS whatever is latest)?


Web browser like Chrome works for me on my iPhone. I wasn't using Chrome for normal web browsing. So I just use it for this forum kind of like a dedicated app.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

PsyberVW said:


> Actually, TBH, I moved to being 100% mobile over the last decade and my visits to forums.vortex.com dropped significantly because for a while, there was no app, then there was tapatalk but it didn't support the forum features, and now? What's the consensus on the best way to navigate the new forums from a mobile device? (Iphone/ iOS whatever is latest)?


I have always hated browsing forums on mobile but that is just me. In almost a decade on TCL, I have done mobile for maybe 2 minutes.

/unsolicitedopinion.html


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I have always hated browsing forums on mobile but that is just me. In almost a decade on TCL, I have done mobile for maybe 2 minutes.
> 
> /unsolicitedopinion.html


I've generally avoided mobile forum access in the past, but this forum software makes it much better.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I have always hated browsing forums on mobile but that is just me. In almost a decade on TCL, I have done mobile for maybe 2 minutes.
> 
> /unsolicitedopinion.html


Same here. I've tried using chrome on the iPhone and this new software actually handles responsive design pretty well.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Yes, the forum does look much better for mobile browsing, but I lament the loss of old school smileys because the new style ones aren't as fun.

Was just randomly browsing and stumbled on a BMW forum that also looks to be updated to contempo mobile gloss and they still use the pc style smileys...









Motul 8100 X-cess 5w40?


Motul 8100 X-cess 5w40?



www.e90post.com





...I really liked this one, never had seen it before:










pc smileys?

What do you even call 'em?










This "cheers" smileys was always one of my faves:










I once went looking for various smileys and found a forum with good options which I use every now and then, but I reckon they'll soon disappear just like the ones here at the Vortex.










I'm not very fond of the Unicode emoticons that seem to be default these days...









Emoticon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





😯😑🥺😬😥🤔
...also,
the word "emoticon" sounds absolutely archaic nowadays,
"emoji" still seems quite alive though.


----------



## 3611519 (May 11, 2019)

Vwvo works much better now on iphone, and Brave browser allows tweaking to improve the user experience.

Whats the cognoscenti consensus here for photo hosting that works best in tandem with vortex?

( Tapatalk is a pain IMHO )


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Foodogg said:


> Vwvo works much better now on iphone, and Brave browser allows tweaking to improve the user experience.
> 
> Whats the cognoscenti consensus here for photo hosting that works best in tandem with vortex?
> 
> ( Tapatalk is a pain IMHO )


Hosting is pretty much a non-issue now. just drag and drop into the text box.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Foodogg said:


> Vwvo works much better now on iphone, and Brave browser allows tweaking to improve the user experience.
> 
> Whats the cognoscenti consensus here for photo hosting that works best in tandem with vortex?
> 
> ( Tapatalk is a pain IMHO )


I have an option in the toolbar here to upload an image?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, drag and drop changes everything.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Or copy and paste.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Captcha to log in?

That seriously sucks


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

BryanH said:


> Captcha to log in?
> 
> That seriously sucks


Login? I haven't logged in in years...well aside from the update where it took a few tries to remember my PW.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm also loving the copy/paste or drag/drop with photos. No more hot linking, just right click basically any photo on the web and then paste it here. No more linking from Flickr for me, etc. The adding images within web browser on safari on iPhone is also great (sure it works on android too). I used to have Tapatalk because using the website sucked on mobile, but that's all taken care of.

But yeah, now if I want to throw a photo on here from my phone it's likely already in my Google Photos. I used to need to put them on Flickr, now I can just right click and copy the image from Google Photos. Done. 

Now I'm not really sure why I'm still paying for Flickr.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm also loving the copy/paste or drag/drop with photos.


I also love that when you select a portion of text in a post you get a little floating button to quote just your highlight. Quick and easy.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> I also love that when you select a portion of text in a post you get a little floating button to quote just your highlight. Quick and easy.


I had no idea! That's great to know.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

I miss that the location of the users (if provided) isn't included next to their posts. It turns out I really relied on that information for context.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Smigelski said:


> I miss that the location of the users (if provided) isn't included next to their posts. It turns out I really relied on that information for context.


It is, just roll over the flag with your cursor.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> It is, just roll over the flag with your cursor.


Thanks! That's not ideal, but it's better than nothing. I feel like an idjit hovering over someone's flag only for a location to never appear, though (if the user doesn't have it set).


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> It is, just roll over the flag with your cursor.


Yep. If the flag isn't there, then the user has no location data entered at all. If the flag is there, but nothing pops up, then the user has only provided a country and nothing else.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Smigelski said:


> Thanks! That's not ideal, but it's better than nothing. I feel like an idjit hovering over someone's flag only for a location to never appear, though (if the user doesn't have it set).





Stromaluski said:


> Yep. If the flag isn't there, then the user has no location data entered at all. If the flag is there, but nothing pops up, then the user has only provided a country and nothing else.


I agree that it's not ideal. I prefer the old style.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I agree that it's not ideal. I prefer the old style.


While I agree that it isn't ideal, nothing in life is ever ideal (something I'm trying to get my 11 year old to understand). Even though there are downsides, I still like the new format as a whole better than the old format.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

So just one odd thing I've noticed. Sometimes, all I need to do is read a thread to have the software automatically follow it for me. And sometimes I can comment on a thread, which should trigger a follow, and it doesn't follow at all.

Not a big deal, but a little inconsistent.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Sporin said:


> So just one odd thing I've noticed. Sometimes, all I need to do is read a thread to have the software automatically follow it for me. And sometimes I can comment on a thread, which should trigger a follow, and it doesn't follow at all.
> 
> Not a big deal, but a little inconsistent.


Check your preferences.


----------



## Beanboy (Aug 27, 2004)

The amount of VW posts is going way up for TCL. Mistake to bring it back into the fold...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Beanboy said:


> Mistake to bring it back into the fold...


What happened?


----------



## Beanboy (Aug 27, 2004)

These types of posts are much more frequent now:









Where to find new home for Manual Trans V6 Jetta 2002...


Hi, first-time poster here on my brother's recommendation. Any suggestions on where we should place this post to find someone who would be interested in a manual transmission, V6 2002 Jetta GLX with 84k, no accidents. Thanks!




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe this has been covered but how do you put someone on ignore from the web interface? I click their profile and it just says "This user has blocked full access to their profile."


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Maybe this has been covered but how do you put someone on ignore from the web interface? I click their profile and it just says "This user has blocked full access to their profile."


 Hover your cursor over the user's avatar/picture whatever you call it above their name. A box will pop up with that 3 dot options clickable thing and will give you the "ignore" button. 

You don't need to go into their profile to ignore them.


----------



## George Knighton (Aug 12, 2006)

Very best of luck with the change. 

I won't forget when Honda-Tech changed from Zeroforum to vBulletin.

People acted like the world was ending.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

So like uhh.. ermmm.... not to be that guy but .... uhhh....

Could you guys maybe do your maintenance on off-peak hours? Seems to be every couple of days now.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

V


George Knighton said:


> Very best of luck with the change.
> 
> I won't forget when Honda-Tech changed from Zeroforum to vBulletin.
> 
> People acted like the world was ending.


9


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

.
(Sorry, would delete this post. But that doesn't seem to be an option with the current software)


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

thegave said:


> Is there really no direct option to search within a thread? I would have looked to see if this question has been asked already, but I can't figure out how.


Wow. I just figured out how to do it. Gamechanger.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Is there a way for me to ignore a user, but still follow a thread that he started? I am currently following a thread, but want to ignore the person that started the thread; and it seems that I can't do that. If I ignore him, then it hides his thread, even from my followed threads list.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish the admins would put on their big boy pants and customize the forum. Leaving it stock xenforo is just laziness.

Here's some idea from other forums that didn't halfa** their migration








5thGenRams Forums


The largest 2019+ Ram (5th Generation) discussion forum on the web. We can also track your factory orders! Join our community for an engaging discussion with other owners. 2019 ram forum, dodge ram, ram discussion




5thgenrams.com












IH8MUD Forum


Toyota Land Cruiser and 4WD Truck Community - Your Online Offroad Tech Resource




forum.ih8mud.com






It would also be nice if someone turned off the stupid recommended threads that keep making people necro years old threads. primarily to the new 1 post shills cluttering up TCL.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Is there a way for me to ignore a user, but still follow a thread that he started? I am currently following a thread, but want to ignore the person that started the thread; and it seems that I can't do that. If I ignore him, then it hides his thread, even from my followed threads list.


Sounds like you want to unfriend someone on FB, but still want access to their private profile.

Why you creepin' dawg?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

vwishndaetr said:


> Sounds like you want to unfriend someone on FB, but still want access to their private profile.
> 
> Why you creepin' dawg?


Not exactly. It's a very active thread in TCL.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

You want to Ignore Cabin Pics when he's already been banned? Salt, meet wound.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

Neat! I can sign in again.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

Oval Baja said:


> Neat! I can sign in again.


Yeahhhh, can you come into my office please. And bring your login with you.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Any thoughts on mysteriously disappeared threads? For instance, I never see the BAT watch thread in any of my discussion tabs (Followed or Participated) even though I both Follow, and Participate in it.

This has happened with other threads on occasion as well. I have to actually use Google to find them.

Thoughts?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

No but I encounter random threads that get "read" even though I've never entered them.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Sporin said:


> Any thoughts on mysteriously disappeared threads? For instance, I never see the BAT watch thread in any of my discussion tabs (Followed or Participated) even though I both Follow, and Participate in it.
> 
> This has happened with other threads on occasion as well. I have to actually use Google to find them.
> 
> Thoughts?


You didn't happen to add the person that started the thread to your ignore list, did you? Any person that you add to ignore, their threads no longer show up to you as visible.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> You didn't happen to add the person that started the thread to your ignore list, did you? Any person that you add to ignore, their threads no longer show up to you as visible.


aha!! That's it! when I search and find the thread it starts with post #2 so that's it!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

And now you've outed yourself.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Yeah, I'm fine. That particular person goes on and off my ignore list depending on how antagonistic he's being in OT. It's a shame really because his car content is good. Oh well.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I knew to suggest that because I had the same problem with the same thread. 🤣


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I feel like I'm missing out on a whole other world in OT but I'm almost certain I will never get any work done if I venture over there.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Starting a few days ago, when I open the individual forums, the "add new topic" box is expanded at the top of the list of topics. I have to scroll past to get to the existing topics.

This is a new behavior that started recently.

Interestingly, another forum that I frequent (which uses the same software) has EXACTLY the same issue, and it started at the same time.

Is there an "aggravate user" setting that I accidentally enabled??


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Hit the cancel button below the drafting box









Then it should look like this. Just make sure you don't click into or otherwise select the Create Post field. If it opens up the drafting box, then hit cancel again


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Hitting cancel _does_ collapse it. But I have to do it EVERY time on EVERY forum. It's a nuisance and not a good user experience.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Does it happen with a different browser?


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

MBrown said:


> Hitting cancel _does_ collapse it. But I have to do it EVERY time on EVERY forum. It's a nuisance and not a good user experience.


Same thing has been happening to me.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

thegave said:


> Does it happen with a different browser?


I use Chrome. Doing a quick test with Edge, it does NOT happen.

FYI, on both browsers, I'm right-clicking on a Followed Forum and then clicking on "Open in a new tab...".


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Same thing has been happening to me.


+2


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been using Edge for the last month or so (better RAM optimization). Just switched back to Chrome to experiment and I was able to replicate your experience exactly when opening a subforum in a new window. The same thing happens on Edge too.

Workarounds:
1. Keep your forum browsing in the same window/tab
2. If you can get to the new window/tab before the page fully loads, the cursor will not jump right to that first Create Post thread and it won't open up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MBrown said:


> Is there an "aggravate user" setting that I accidentally enabled??


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

thegave said:


> I've been using Edge for the last month or so (better RAM optimization). Just switched back to Chrome to experiment and I was able to replicate your experience exactly when opening a subforum in a new window. The same thing happens on Edge too.
> 
> Workarounds:
> 1. Keep your forum browsing in the same window/tab
> 2. If you can get to the new window/tab before the page fully loads, the cursor will not jump right to that first Create Post thread and it won't open up.


I frequent another forum that uses this same software. I have the same issue there. This is a new feature recently released, but it doesn't work as described.

The release notes say, "Users will see a “Create Post” input field at the top of the forum which, when clicked, will expand and give users the ability to create a post like normal." That's not the behavior I'm seeing. 

What I'm seeing is that the Create Post input field is already expanded, filling the screen. I rarely create new threads, so this is a very poor user experience.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

MBrown said:


> Starting a few days ago, when I open the individual forums, the "add new topic" box is expanded at the top of the list of topics. I have to scroll past to get to the existing topics.
> 
> This is a new behavior that started recently.
> 
> ...


same. mine doesnt do it every time but its frequent enough to be extremely annoying. i also use chrome


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Does the ignore feature also hide my posts from the person/people I have ignored?


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Are the old avatar images still available?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Why does the "following" or watched threads page have check boxes to the right of each thread but the only choices in the "manage followed discussions" box are

disable email notifications

Stop following *all *discussions

Shouldn't the second choice be "stop following *selected* discussions"?

I checked off a single discussion I wanted to stop following and didn't notice the *all* part. Now I have to go back and refollow the discussions one by one.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

The drop down menu you're looking for that affects the checked boxes is down at the bottom of the page


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

MBrown said:


> Starting a few days ago, when I open the individual forums, the "add new topic" box is expanded at the top of the list of topics. I have to scroll past to get to the existing topics.
> 
> This is a new behavior that started recently.
> 
> ...


I think the forum software must have been recently updated -- as of this morning, this issue is gone on this forum as well as that other one I use.

(It was only happening when right-clicking on the link to other forums and using "Open link in new tab...".)


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Why does forum maintenance always happen during my midmorning browse? It can't be scheduled overnight?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

How do I ignore a user that has their profile set to private?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Just Another Sweater said:


> How do I ignore a user that has their profile set to private?


Does this not work? Hover over their screen name until the info box pops up, then click the three dots on the top right and the drop down list includes Ignore.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

No it does not this is what I see when clicking on the members name:

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*

This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

delete; late to the party.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Just Another Sweater said:


> No it does not this is what I see when clicking on the members name:
> 
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> 
> This member limits who may view their full profile.



Do you have your profile set to private? When I click on your username, I get the 'Oops!' response. But if I _hover_ over your username, the pick that Stromaluski shows pops up and the three dot menu show up with the ignore option. I didn't actually click on the ignore button, though, because I'm not sure how to undo that action.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> Do you have your profile set to private? When I click on your username, I get the 'Oops!' response. But if I _hover_ over your username, the pick that Stromaluski shows pops up and the three dot menu show up with the ignore option. I didn't actually click on the ignore button, though, because I'm not sure how to undo that action.


No, I don't have my profile set to private (no idea even how to do it).

I did find the answer: I was hovering over the three dots to the far right of one of their post which is the wrong place. My mistake.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Down for maintenance during lunchtime in the east.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So suddenly today around midday, any time someone posted a reply to any of the threads I follow, I get an red alert dot symbol on my Vortex browser tab and there is a new alert in my account details. I changed nothing in my profile at all today.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> So suddenly today around midday, any time someone posted a reply to any of the threads I follow, I get an red alert dot symbol on my Vortex browser tab and there is a new alert in my account details. I changed nothing in my profile at all today.


I got two of these today as well.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Same as above. How do I turn off those alerts? I'm not sure what option to unselect in Preferences. Anyone figure it out?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I have the opposite problem. There are a few threads that I am following and get alerts for usually and now I get none.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

The alerts are not the best. Also the shading makes it difficult to see which alerts are actually new.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Did the number of posts displayed per page drop in the past week? I haven't made any change, but now I see 14 page (+ 2 pinned) and my brain says each page used to contain ~ 20 posts.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Wait this appears to come and go: now I have many more posts per page. Odd.



NotFast said:


> Did the number of posts displayed per page drop in the past week? I haven't made any change, but now I see 14 page (+ 2 pinned) and my brain says each page used to contain ~ 20 posts.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

NotFast said:


> Wait this appears to come and go: now I have many more posts per page. Odd.


Uh oh! Early signs shouldn't be overlooked. 

I'm trained for such situations. 

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Why does every post say this?
"California a moment ago"


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

California is the only place that matters anyway, right?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Seems fixed to me. But that spot is usually where it shows you how old a post is.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Why am I now suddnely getting emailed notices of thread replies? Did I accidentally click on the 'flood my inbox' option?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Silly_me said:


> Why am I now suddnely getting emailed notices of thread replies? Did I accidentally click on the 'flood my inbox' option?


Looks like an error? I'm having the same thing too and I already turned off email alerts (again).


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Silly_me said:


> Why am I now suddnely getting emailed notices of thread replies? Did I accidentally click on the 'flood my inbox' option?


Same here. Must be an error where notifications were switched on for all users. I unsubscribed to all messages.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Silly_me said:


> Why am I now suddnely getting emailed notices of thread replies? Did I accidentally click on the 'flood my inbox' option?


Funny because the first time this has happened to me was to inform me of this post.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Funny because the first time this has happened to me was to inform me of this post.


hashtag public service.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Silly_me said:


> hashtag public service.


Wait, I did that wrong, %publicservice.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Silly_me said:


> Wait, I did that wrong, %publicservice.


Dammit! Well, third email notice is the charm: #PublicService


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know how to search posts by user but to return THREADS that were created, and not posts?

I seem to remember doing this on the old platform, but don't see an option/filter to get a list of threads (not posts) created by a user.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

vwishndaetr said:


> Does anyone know how to search posts by user but to return THREADS that were created, and not posts?
> 
> I seem to remember doing this on the old platform, but don't see an option/filter to get a list of threads (not posts) created by a user.


Click on their username, then click on the number below “Discussions Created”


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> Click on their username, then click on the number below “Discussions Created”


Thanks. Didn't realize all those little numbers were linked!


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh look someone turn on another non opt in feature that makes the crap forum even worse to read.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

continue reading

v​
You mean the weird cropping thing?

I find it very clunky as well and since the _continue reading_ prompt is an old nemesis pet peeve of mine sometimes I go all oppositional-defiant and just don't read it LOL like duh why would I click the topic if I didn't want to read it!

Have never understood that layout except for possibly adding to click count or something?

Dunno.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Oh.

And another thing:

I have traditionally disliked "like" buttons because I feel they may actually decrease more detailed response, i.e. it fulfills and substitutes as an actual response, the reader feels engaged just by hitting a lazy button and has no need to elaborate textually...

...and I guess it is sorta, I mean I acknowledge that it "feels good" to have a post "liked" or whatever, due to brain juice neuro programming or something clinically unarguable like psychology, so can't really sustain much of an argument against, at least not me who can't construct or compose anything valid offhand right now as I type...

...however, the Vortex utilizes the "thumb up" variant of "likes" and apparently that is now considered a hostile signifier LOL









Gen Z canceled the ‘hostile’ thumbs-up emoji and wants to ban these 9 others


Buckle up, cancel culture has officially come for emojis 😭.




nypost.com





Speaking of sarcastic innuendo, I've also seen the ✅ option here used as apparent sarcasm and I actually like the check-mark to indicate "helpful" for letting someone know that they have made a solid good info post or whatever, but now I'm paranoid that it may be misinterpreted when I use it because of those connotations...

...or am I seeing things that don't really exist?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> ...or am I seeing things that don't really exist?


This.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Suddenly I'm an expert? Ha!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

The forum today was extremely laggy for me,
to the point of timeout:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Haven’t been to this site in a long while and holy hell is it garbage.

The huge ad on the right 1/3 of the screen.

Uploading images takes me to the “file” section of my iPad and not my photos.

Its just a cluttered mess.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

XM_Rocks said:


> Haven’t been to this site in a long while and holy hell is it garbage.
> 
> The huge ad on the right 1/3 of the screen.
> 
> ...



You're being dramatic. It's different, no doubt about that. I had the similar complaints when I cam back from my hiatus. But truth is you can host images without a 3rd party site. Big reason why forums started to lose their value was because a lot of links died. At least now that part is fixed and things can carry on.

File vs photos can be annoying, but just another challenge of trying to get flawless compatibility across ALL platforms.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

vwishndaetr said:


> You're being dramatic. It's different, no doubt about that. I had the similar complaints when I cam back from my hiatus. But truth is you can host images without a 3rd party site. Big reason why forums started to lose their value was because a lot of links died. At least now that part is fixed and things can carry on.
> 
> File vs photos can be annoying, but just another challenge of trying to get flawless compatibility across ALL platforms.


Is there a way to get the huge ad on the right to go away?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

XM_Rocks said:


> Is there a way to get the huge ad on the right to go away?


Not sure. I personally went on a tirade recently about ads and how much space they take up (was about another site) so I understand that bit.

Maybe it's something to do with the Apple device. On my Android I only get ads at the top of the screen on Vortex.

Now so even less since I paid for the premium membership here... That cuts down the ads to almost nothing. A lot of folks probably despise the idea of paying a premium to get the optimum experience on a forum, but I will say it was worth it. $20 isn't that much and I come on here often enough where I get my money's worth.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

XM_Rocks said:


> Is there a way to get the huge ad on the right to go away?


Pay for the premium membership.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

XM_Rocks said:


> Is there a way to get the huge ad on the right to go away?


Yes, use free software for your browser... AdBlock Plus. Works great on my PC... I haven't installed it on my phone yet.


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

New (?) mobile layout with the preview images is all janked up for me. Every time I try to "load more" threads or go to the second page, it just shows me the content I've already seen.


----------

